# Fortune Teller Theme Thread



## printersdevil

Here are three beautiful framed photos that booswife02 made for my Fortune Teller's room. I got these in the 2014 Mini Reaper. She also made this fantastic sign for me.





























Here is a great necklace or belt that booswife found for 25 cents. I love it. It is perfect for the theme.







I found this Bratz doll head at a thrift store in the free toy box. I think she will make a great fortune teller. Check out the position of her hands!







Here she is with a quick draping of a scarf and a glass globe positioned under her hands.







This is the gypsy fortune teller's box made by booswife02. 







Inside of the fortune teller's box. This is such a cool idea. I love it.







Fortune Teller's board that booswife02 sent me







Fortune teller's board







This is a great printed sign that I found on Pinterest. 







Wine bottle with a great label made over music. The back of the label has a fortune teller photo glued on it and is visible from the back side of the bottle.The inside fortune teller says Magestic Gypsy and the water is filled with blue glitter. It has a very mystic look. The bottle neck is wrapped in twine and has a tag that says: Gypsy Magic Potion- 1 drop and your future is revealed. Sheer genius from booswife02







Next is a vintage Ouija Board that I found fro $10







Photo album made by booswife02. This is filled with various images of fortune tellers of all types. I am hoping that booswife will come along and add her lists of the various fortune tellers and what they do.







Crystal ball bottle made by booswife. It is filled with Karo Syrup and Martha Stewart glitter. It looks so cool.








I also have a set of Tarot Cards from Dollar Tree, and two decks of Love cards for fortune telling. Will add photos later.

I have several crystal balls that I made from various metal candle holder stands and glass ceiling or lamp globes. I either use glow sticks in them or tissue paper or shimmery thin material with a tea light or push light.

I also have a talking skeleton head in a crystal ball.


----------



## printersdevil

booswife02 




Some great research on fortune tellers by booswife02

Reposted from: booswife02 post in General Halloween Mini Reaper thread.

Sure, I did a bunch of homework on it for Printers things

Palm Reading or Palmistry
Crystal Ball
Tea leaf Reading
Tarot Cards or playing cards
Astromancy (I had to google this one, haha...) it is Astrology, reading the stars and using your birth month year etc....
Spirit Board (Ouija) also sometimes used for Seance
Clairvoyance (by touching someone you see there future)
Paper fortune telling like origami, you fold up a piece of paper and have different symbols and letters on the paper
Pendulum reading, by the movements of a suspended object, a pendulum or a ring on a string something that is suspended in air. Like the one they use to tell the sex of a baby, have you seen that done?
Pyromancy by gazing into a fire they see your fortune
Cleromancy by casting stones or bones


those are the popular ones but there are also crazy ones like
alectomancy which is observing a rooster pecking grain, haha.... don't know who does that one, there are a bunch of werid ones I wont list

Pretty interesting, there is so much more to it than I would have ever guessed. I was never interested in this except for watching the original Wolfman so being Printers Reaper I learned a whole bunch of cool stuff.
I am so excited about seeing what you guys do with this theme, it could be absolutely amazing. If you went all out you could do different areas or scenes with different ways of fortune telling. One scene set up for tea leaf reading, one for palm reading, one for crystal ball. Pretty neat. I think it would be fun to have friends dress up as fortune tellers and have them in your scenes


----------



## printersdevil

Link to 3pinkpoodles fantastic fortune teller booth that she is making


http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/134280-fortune-teller-booth-coming-along.html?highlight=fortune+teller+booth


----------



## printersdevil

Here are a bunch of links I found while searching the Forum for fortune teller.

Fortune Tellers booth from curio cabinet
http://www.halloweenforum.com/hallo...irit-ball.html?highlight=fortune+teller+booth

Madame Leota proo by Mr. Chicken
http://www.halloweenforum.com/hallo...n-effects.html?highlight=fortune+teller+booth

http://www.halloweenforum.com/for-s...r-chicken.html?highlight=fortune+teller+booth

Fortune Tellers room
http://www.halloweenforum.com/gener...ding-room.html?highlight=fortune+teller+booth

Fortune teller head
http://www.halloweenforum.com/hallo...-set-up-2.html?highlight=fortune+teller+booth

fortune teller kit
http://www.halloweenforum.com/hallo...ller-case.html?highlight=fortune+teller+booth


I think I will make one of the Fortune Teller Kits. I have a Travelling WItch Kit. I am also making a Werewolf Killer's Kit and a Vampire Killer's Kit


----------



## Saki.Girl

Great thread I plan on doing this in 2015


----------



## Bethany

Saki.Girl said:


> Great thread I plan on doing this in 2015


What about your gothic graveyard theme Saki? since you're not doing it this year.


----------



## hallorenescene

this is a great thread. I'm glad you started it.

i have a palmistry reading book.
i have a few crystal balls
i have some tarot cards
i have a couple of Ouija boards
i have a pendulum, you ask a question and then swing the pendulum and it will swing yse or no.
i have a yes no black ball.
i have a cute eyeball that you ask a question, and it whistles and blinks once for yes and twice for no. [ unless you're my grandson. it just keeps fluttering it's eyeball at him]
i have a red piece of plastic shaped like a fish. also called a fish, you hold in the palm of your hand to tell your mood. 
i also have a mood ring.
i have a tube that says ...Confucius say. inside is a pamphlet that reads...Chinese fortune sticks. also inside the tube are a lot of sticks that have something in Chinese written on them, and a number. you look the number up in the book to translate the English version.
and it seems i have a dice set somewhere with fortunes.
and a fake hand that came with instuctions that you're supposed to tell fortunes with.

okay, i've made a check list of my items going along with the list you posted. I love your list.

thanks booswife. 
printer, those are some cool links you found. 
all this is putting fun in doing my haunt this year.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Bethany said:


> What about your gothic graveyard theme Saki? since you're not doing it this year.


that will be for outside and I will do the fortune telling inside. the house


----------



## printersdevil

hallorenescene said:


> this is a great thread. I'm glad you started it.
> 
> i have a palmistry reading book.That sound like a cool book. I found a large hand with the reading markings on it on eBay and I might buy one to use.
> i have a few crystal ballsI also have several, but plan to bling them out some this year and work on lights inside
> i have some tarot cards
> i have a couple of Ouija boardsHave you seen the plans for the big round one on Pinterest>
> i have a pendulum, you ask a question and then swing the pendulum and it will swing yse or no.I want one. Rikki on the Forum used to have a really cool Divination board in her Etsy shop
> i have a yes no black ball.I used to see these all the time and now they are more difficult to find. I sub in a room where the teacher has one on her desk and the high school kids love it!
> i have a cute eyeball that you ask a question, and it whistles and blinks once for yes and twice for no. [ unless you're my grandson. it just keeps fluttering it's eyeball at him]Sounds great. Show us a photo sometime of it--with the grandson, too, of course!
> i have a red piece of plastic shaped like a fish. also called a fish, you hold in the palm of your hand to tell your mood. You can buy these cheap from Oriental Trading Co. They are fun to play with and would be something that could be handed out to TOTers
> i also have a mood ring.Haven't thought of these in years since I wore one in high school. LOL
> i have a tube that says ...Confucius say. inside is a pamphlet that reads...Chinese fortune sticks. also inside the tube are a lot of sticks that have something in Chinese written on them, and a number. you look the number up in the book to translate the English version.Very cool!
> and it seems i have a dice set somewhere with fortunes.I have a set of these marked to check into, too. They sound pretty cool.
> and a fake hand that came with instuctions that you're supposed to tell fortunes with.Oops already commented on this. I think this is a great addition to a fortune telling theme!
> 
> okay, i've made a check list of my items going along with the list you posted. I love your list.
> 
> Sounds like you are of to a great start, too! Let's add all our stuff here and compare notes as we go. Hopefully, the others will do so, too.
> 
> thanks booswife.
> printer, those are some cool links you found.
> all this is putting fun in doing my haunt this year.



I commented to all your things above in red. You have some great stuff and ideas!


----------



## printersdevil

3pinkpoodles also made or is making a cool Fortune Tellers booth from a display case that she found. I hope she comes along and adds Otherwise, I will look for it again and add it. I don't think we have seen the finished product yet. I remember her cool fortune teller's costume.

Bethany also has a great fortune teller room underway. And someone else has one. I will have to think and remember who it is so we can add them here, too. ']

Loving this theme and booswife02 really got me off to a great start with all the wonderful props.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Spotted this a few weeks back at a flea market, guy wanted $120, saw it again this past Saturday, I thought it was sold already but it was lying on its side, guy went down to $70, I'm way deep down in South Texas but I bet one of you guys would be thrilled to have this


----------



## hallorenescene

come to think of it, a large hand with the reading markings on I think is folded up in the palmistry reading book.
no, I haven't seen the big round Ouija board on pinterest
what does a divination board look like? sounds interesting 
as soon as I dig out the eyeball, I will show you a picture. it's really cute. so is my grandson. 
that's where I got my fish from. we want to give it as prizes this year. kids love them. I love them.
yeah, lol, that is where my mood ring is from. high school. still in my jewelry box.
the fake hand mentioned last is a rubber hand. it came with instuctions on how to use it. but it's been a lot of years since I got it, and so I can't remember how to use it. I remember I was disappointed in it. it has long finger nails painted in black

I saw 3pink poodles booth. it's not finished yet, but looking way good.
scorpion, that would be awesome to have. wish I lived closer.


----------



## Saki.Girl

found this diy 
fortune teller booth wanted to share 
http://matsutakeblog.blogspot.com/2011/10/fortune-teller-booth-halloween-craft.html


----------



## booswife02

I was on the other tarot room thread and found some pics to post so I thought id share my ideas here as well. I posted this link on that thread so everyone would come and check out this thread as well. It will be easier if you all keep them together. Seems a lot of you are interested in doing this theme this year. We might as well make one big thread of it, great idea Printer.

I found this pic with the bed canopies coming from the ceililng and thought this would be really cool to do different scenes in and you can get these for $4 total including shipping on ebay.each curtain could have a diffent theme inside....cool....









also here are some links that I found on ebay for the bed curtains, you can get these in all kinds of colors, I just gave two away, dang! if you don't buy from ebay you could get them at bed bath and beyond fairly cheap and they have a weekly coupon most of the time.

this is one of the four corner ones 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Black-Four-...17?pt=US_Canopies_Netting&hash=item485b69e9dd

here are the $4 ones
http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-1PC-Dec...84?pt=US_Canopies_Netting&hash=item4ad5a14da4


----------



## booswife02

the other person was asking about a tarot card reading at their coffee table with a friend to do readings, how cool is that... I thought a Moroccan style seating would be so cool for this , here are some pics of what I was thinking if any of you are doing a coffee table set up, minus the henna tattoos and food set up and dishes on the table


----------



## hallorenescene

saki, I have the final picture of her in my album. I love her. thanks for posting the link of how to.
booswife, those curtains are an idea. I got one at a garage sale for my grandchildren to play in. I might just borrow it. the one with the Ouija would make a nice layout. I like the atmosphere of the lanterns too.


----------



## booswife02

thought id post some pics for inspiration, I used the bottom photo for the magic gypsy box, I printed it on regular photo paper and then just cut it to fit the box. Most of the pictures I used in the photo album, like 80 of them were all from Pinterest.


----------



## booswife02

heres the link to the other thread
http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/129052-need-advice-tarot-card-reading-room.html


----------



## Saki.Girl

This thread is fantastic, I want to do a tent would love a Gypse wagon but think the tent will happen before that. 
I have some insperation pics to post later. 

Booswife I have one of those balls forgot all about it


----------



## hallorenescene

that picture of that real gypsy is gorgeous.


----------



## printersdevil

saki, that is cool. I read about someone on here doing a fortune teller booth with a refrigerator box. I am going to try to get one from Lowes or Home Depot and give it a try. 

I live in Texas and would love that cabinet, but that is like 10 hours from me!!!!


----------



## printersdevil

booswife, love the plasma ball. I used to have one. Dang it!

The fortune teller is gorgeous! The colors are exquisite. I have to print her out in color.

I also found two frames today at the Salvation Army Thrift Store that will work with the frames you sent! $1 each!!!

I also found two of the headscarf things like the Mid-Eastern men wear. I can't remember what they are called. They are small, but in bright colors---no scarf material hanging down like fortune tellers, but they look good on the head. I bought a red and an orange one today for $1 each and I have a yellow one already. I put one on the Bratz doll head and it looks great on her. 

I also picked up a skirt for me that is great for a fortune teller.

I made a quick run over there since I am off work today for Jim's surgery in a little while. 

I am really getting excited about this theme. I may use this for an over all them. Maybe fortune teller's confab with witches in attendance!!! LOL


----------



## Bethany

Ok, I do different themes in different rooms. Living room is going ot be the fortune tellers room.
here she is in all her glory complete with visting spirtit.








All the stuff in this room will be getting moved around, with the exception of the stereo & china cabinet. We're going to hang curtains from the doorway & have them pulled back. now that I think about it, I may go back to saver's and get the 3 sets of teal shears to bring home to add to the doorway.


----------



## Saki.Girl

more insperation pics i would love to make this 










and this


----------



## printersdevil

Cool inspiration photos, saki.

The one of the trunk makes me think of Day of the Dead.

I stopped in the SA Thrift Store this morning and they had an old trunk like that!


----------



## printersdevil

Hallorenscene, here is the link to the large Ouija Board. Be sure and also check out all the other things on this site. There are lots of downloads of cool things. This is where I got the Vampire Transylvania Map and the Vampire Hunter's Journal and Sketchbook.

http://howtohauntyourhouse.com/downloads/SpiritBoard_Pattern.jpg


In fact this one is better 
http://howtohauntyourhouse.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=102:seance-party-table&catid=80:hack-lab


or another on the same site
http://howtohauntyourhouse.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=102:seance-party-table&catid=80:hack-lab


----------



## Saki.Girl

printersdevil said:


> Cool inspiration photos, saki.
> 
> The one of the trunk makes me think of Day of the Dead.
> 
> I stopped in the SA Thrift Store this morning and they had an old trunk like that!


ya i was totaly thinking with the cheast how you could trun it to a gypsy/ fortune telling theme so easy


----------



## booswife02

Printer I want one of those Transylvania maps so bad. I've got to get to the library to print that off. Love how you guys did the reaper one!


----------



## printersdevil

I will mail you one and the other Sketch Book and Journal. Let me let things settle down after hubby;s surgery today and the end of school in a few days and I will get it out to you. I will also send you the Werewolf Journal that I made.


----------



## printersdevil

Hilda's Runes made on stones from Dollar Tree


LoveAndEyeballs Viking Runes also made with Dollar Tree stones or rocks. You have to scroll down to see them.

Hopefully Lady Sherry will show us her chicken bones from her Voodoo Kit that is in the works. I understand that throwing the bones is a fortune telling tool also.

This is getting to be so much fun! Oh, the possibilities.

I also forgot about this small spinner that I bought a couple of weeks ago at a garage sale. It has answers much like you see on a Magic 8 Ball.


----------



## printersdevil

Hallo, a divination board is just a board with yes and no and sometimes the word maybe on it. you use the pendulum to swing above and answer questions. Rikki is going to send me photos of what she has.She does not have one in the etsy shop right now. Her design was so nice from before. I will probably buy one to use. I will share photo if I get one.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Found some cool suite cases done in this theme I will post pics when get home


----------



## printersdevil

I was looking though my spiral notebook where I jot ideas down and list things that I have bought and found several books that I bought awhile back. I have to pull them out and do some reading. 

The ones that seem to fit this theme are:
_How Psychic Are You?
8 Ways to Tell Your Fortune
Psychic Development Workbook
Occult & Mysticism_
Guide to the Occult & Mysticism
Parker's Astrology

Whoot! I will do some reading and hopefully get some ideas.

I am also stopping by Dollar Tree today to pick up some of the rocks or stones for Runes.


----------



## Spooky McWho

We started the large seance table last year (ouija board) and were unable to finish it. We pulled it out of the garage last week and I will finish it after my children's birthday parties. So far it is looking good! I will post pictures after it is completed. Printersdevil I really like your Bratz doll makeover! Last year I picked up a similar doll that was a fortune teller. It holds a crystal ball in its hands and when you press down on the ball it reveals your fortune. I haven't done anything with it yet but I intend to build a tabletop box to put it in. She's resting in the attic, I will see if I can get pics this weekend.


----------



## printersdevil

Sounds cool, Spooky McWho. Can't wait to see her.

I printed the images out to make the Ouija table. I just need to find a round top. I used to have one, but alas, it is gone.


----------



## printersdevil

How could I have forgotten to list this. I have been having fits to have one since I found this moving Ouija Board by DaveintheGrave. Click on the link in red for detailed instructions and more photos.







Animated Ouija Board link to how to make.


----------



## printersdevil

Also some neat links from Dawnski to some printables for Fortune Tellers and similar.

Fortune teller sign printables.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Seems like the fortune teller is this year's Headless Horseman


----------



## hallorenescene

Bethany, that skelly gypsy is off the wall fabulous. her colors are so pretty. 
saki, if you can build that, kudos to you. it is awesome.
printer, thanks for the link. I just saved it in my album. I like where they made a table of it with the fringe around it.
hildas runes are pretty nice. what does runes mean? those would be good in an Egyptian theme too.
I remember that spinner printer. that is a lucky score.
oh my gosh printer, you just reminded me that I have an old esp game. and I remember when dave or someone posted that box.
spooky, yes, do post a picture.
printer, those are some cool finds of dawnskis


----------



## Bethany

I did this one. Posted it for 3PP on her thread.


----------



## hallorenescene

that one is cool Bethany.


----------



## printersdevil

Runes are ancient alphabet. They are used to foretell things. I have been reading today. Stopped by Dollar Tree and bought some rocks. I have two sets ready to paint or draw on the symbols. I am also doing the Viking Runes like the others. They are easier to draw. I am going to make a box for mine like the box that booswife did for the fortune teller stuff. Thought it would be good on a table. Will share photos when I get it done. 

A couple of those tall glass candles like saki and Bethany and some have made would be nice, too. Hmm... have to look for an image to go on them. I wonder what size it needs to be. For a buck a candle plus the print out, there could be one of these candles for each table. I hope to do several different types of tables.

I can't wait to see that steampunk fortune teller booth. I am still having trouble visualizing the whole steampunk. When I see something that is this style I rrecognize it, but just can't come up with ideas for it. I did have one but someone did something already very similar and I don't want to seem to copy. So, I may sit out this craft for June..


----------



## printersdevil

You know I had always just grouped all this into one big lump group. But, after reading all the info from booswife on the various types of fortune tellers I realized that I had some faulty knowledge. I was going to name my fortune teller with the Ouija board Clair Voyant, but now I guess that is a wrong name since from what booswife said, clairvoyance is when they touch people and see things. Hmm... So much for my cuteness. So that is like a medium, who just sees things.

I guess??????


----------



## Saki.Girl

printersdevil said:


> Runes are ancient alphabet. They are used to foretell things. I have been reading today. Stopped by Dollar Tree and bought some rocks. I have two sets ready to paint or draw on the symbols. I am also doing the Viking Runes like the others. They are easier to draw. I am going to make a box for mine like the box that booswife did for the fortune teller stuff. Thought it would be good on a table. Will share photos when I get it done.
> 
> A couple of those tall glass candles like saki and Bethany and some have made would be nice, too. Hmm... have to look for an image to go on them. I wonder what size it needs to be. For a buck a candle plus the print out, there could be one of these candles for each table. I hope to do several different types of tables.
> 
> I can't wait to see that steampunk fortune teller booth. I am still having trouble visualizing the whole steampunk. When I see something that is this style I rrecognize it, but just can't come up with ideas for it. I did have one but someone did something already very similar and I don't want to seem to copy. So, I may sit out this craft for June..


no one will think you are a copy cat girl go for it and create that is what it is all about


----------



## Saki.Girl

started a pintrest page of gypsy/ fortune/ teller  

http://www.pinterest.com/sakigirl650/gypsy-fortune-teller/


----------



## Bethany

printersdevil said:


> You know I had always just grouped all this into one big lump group. But, after reading all the info from booswife on the various types of fortune tellers I realized that I had some faulty knowledge. I was going to name my fortune teller with the Ouija board Clair Voyant, but now I guess that is a wrong name since from what booswife said, clairvoyance is when they touch people and see things. Hmm... So much for my cuteness. So that is like a medium, who just sees things.
> 
> I guess??????


Well, I like the name you are giving your fortune teller. You sign will be mailed when I get home. I am still sticking with my Madame FaBooLous


----------



## printersdevil

I like it, too, Bethany. I am thinking about doing several more fortune table/areas and having play on word names for each area, too!


----------



## hallorenescene

Bethany, I like that name and clair voyant as well.
saki, thanks for the link. awesome stuff there.


----------



## LoveAndEyeballs

I like the name Clair Voyant! Clairvoyance can come in different forms. The person can, rather than seeing the future, "see" what is happening as it's happening in another location. They can touch someone or something and see things. They may appear to be possessed, and say things that they would otherwise know nothing about. "Clairvoyant" translates to "sees clearly," so it's just another word for "seer." 

I'd like to name my fortune teller either Miss Fortune, or Madame Misfortune. 

This is such a great thread!


----------



## LoveAndEyeballs

Incorporating charms and talismans in the fortune teller's costume or display could help make things look authentic.

"Evil eyes" are pretty easy to find (the necklace below is listed on our Etsy site, and you can find the charms at craft stores.) They are supposed to ward off evil spirits, hexes, curses, and anyone/thing who might wish you harm.








The Ankh, the Egyptian symbol for life (specifically eternal life,) is often combined with the Eye of Horus, a symbol of protection and good health.









Crescent moons and stars are classically associated with fortune tellers, especially because they're celestial symbols. They are also associated with Pagan and Islamic religions. The moon is often associated with femininity, and the crescent moon is used as a symbol of the cycle of life/new beginnings.









The Triquetra, or Trinity Knot, is most often identified as a Celtic symbol, but is also associated with the Norse god, Odin. It represents the triple aspects of the self (mind, body, and spirit,) and of various deities. Here's a wreath I made for St. Patrick's Day (my hubby's birthday I drew the Triquetra on a birch slice from a package I bought at Michaels.








A talisman is just an object that represents something powerful, like a memory, or something that's been prayed over or sanctified. Little doodads look great grouped together and hung from a cord around the neck or wrist, or attached to a sash or belt.









Those are just some examples. If you want your seer to represent a particular group of people, then you may want to research symbolism from that religion or part of the world. Most recognizable symbols can be found as charms or jewelry, and are easy to draw, paint, or decoupage on beads, rocks, handmade clay pendants, wooden plaques, etc.


----------



## LoveAndEyeballs

Yikes. Sorry for the couple of giant pics in the last post!


----------



## hallorenescene

love, I like the name madame misfortune. and thanks for posting those symbols. do you mind if I use the eye and moon in my haunt?


----------



## printersdevil

So, is the name Clair Voyant okay for my Ouija Board table? I am using it anyway because I have a sign coming for this. Just wondering.

LoveAndEyeballs, I love Miss fortune or Madame Misfortune!

Gotta check out your site.


----------



## LoveAndEyeballs

Hallorenescene, they Eye of Horus and the moon are just Google examples, so I'd do a search to check for free images.  Sorry, meant to mention that when I was posting!

I like Madame Misfortune, too, so now that I've gotten some feedback, I think she's been named!


----------



## printersdevil

This is a photo from FB that Kenneth posted on another thread. It is so cool looking. He said that it is a shower curtain fastened to a Hula Hoop! 

I think this could be used for small tents for gypsy fortune tellers. What do you all think?


----------



## printersdevil

This was posted by Dawnski on her thread about the Haunted Hotel:

_
"I thought I had some before pictures but I guess I didn't take any. This was a dark cherry table I picked up for 50 cents at some yard sale. I primed it white, then painted it a royal red. I made a stencil of the Supernatural tv show tattoo. A little more pizazz than a regular pentagram. I had wanted to paint the exorcism they say in Latin along the ring of the table. But my handwriting is for crap and trying to stencil the letters turned out to be a big mess. That was a big fail. I hot glued some fringe and voila! This is going to make a great tipping table in the middle of our room. I hope somebody plays._ 

I thought this was great for the gypsy fortune teller thread so just reposted here, too.








and this shows the legs of dawnski's table








I have been wanting to find a round table to use for a Ouija Board and this would be perfect for that.


----------



## hallorenescene

love, thanks for letting me know. I think I will just pass on them. I have some other ideas I can use.
printer, that will be a perfect table.


----------



## printersdevil

PoCoHauntGal posted these two photos on the Tarot thread. Wanted to keep all this here.









Love this! LOL


----------



## printersdevil

I was looking through the books that I bought from an online FB local sale recently and realized what treasures I have!

The one titled_ 8 Ways to Tell Your Fortune_ is great. It lists info and illustrations for Tarot, Numerology, Palmistry, Runes, Reading Auras, Pendulum Dowsing, I Ching and Crystal Zodiac.

Numerology is fascinating. I spent a while figuring out my numbers and it is fascinating. It is a lot like horoscopes in that it is right on with info that really fits me.

I also am buying a resin palm from ebay for a table. It is about 5 1/2 inches tall and has the marks on it for reading.

I heard back from Rikki from the Forum and am also buying a divination board from her. They are beautiful!!! I remembered them from past years and PMd here. She doesn't have them on her Etsy at the moment but had 5 made up. Very elegant looking. 

Whoot, I am so loving this idea.

I talked to my young niece who has a young boy and girl and several of my daughter's friends with young kids. I am thinking about having a small kids party on a Saturday afternoon for the kids. I can do the fortune telling magic fish and give out homemade wands. They will be requested to come dressed as witches, wizards, warlocks or gypsy fortune tellers. We can do some of the fun games that I might not do at an adult event and have fun. It can be a sort of prediction of the future event. LOL

I will still do my Be WITCHY with a slant being on fortune telling devices this year. Maybe the witches having to branch out in their careers. Ha!

Maybe a Boo Bash, too. Just depends on how I am doing by then.


----------



## hallorenescene

printer, I thought I just might mention....I had a Halloween party for my daughter when she was in first grade. I requested they all come dressed up. there were some awesome costumes. the kids found it hard to play games in the costumes, and soon began to shed their costumes in a pile, and a few things here and there. when the parents came to get the kids, they were disgruntled. and a few left without finding all their accessories. I found them later here and there and returned them. maybe it was just the age of the kids, but I thought I should mention it.


----------



## Saki.Girl

i am working on a sign right now will post up when done and got this cool matterial that will work great for something for this theme. also picked up a wood burner not to get some wood to burn some ideas i have on for this


----------



## Saki.Girl

here is the great matterial i got 


















and also have this great scarf scream gave me that will work for this theme


----------



## Saki.Girl

today i am also starting Drip Candle Bottles i think they will be great for this theme 
http://www.squidoo.com/the-life-of-a-drip-candle-bottle

here is the ones i am starting


----------



## Bethany

Ok everyone Loving the names that are being given to your fortune tellers. Madame FaBooLous will be in good company. 
Printer Love the hoola hoop idea. I'd cut mine so I could Slide sheers in different colors on - Tule would be cool too.
Saki Love the drip candles. I got one from one of the reaps that drips Orange & Black as it melts!!


----------



## Saki.Girl

ya i want to also do something like this too


----------



## Saki.Girl

got a great start on my drip bottle candles


----------



## printersdevil

Saki, those drip bottles look awesome! We did some of those when I was in high school for a Valentine's Banquet for our youth group. It was an Italian theme and they were so nice looking. I can't remember if we used special candles are if any will work. I am off in a few minutes to look at your links. Love the bottles you picked for this. Fantastic. 

Also love the material. I have to look for some sheer material that I bought several summers ago. I got it to use on a table on the screened porch. Don't know where it is, but it was several bright colors and very gyspy looking.

I bought another skirt for me today and found an awesome scarf to use. This is so much fun and I love everyone sharing here. 

I am fascinated by all the info in the books that I have. The numerology stuff is cool. I am just amazed.

Bethany, glad to see that you are home safe! I love the hula hoop idea. It has a lot of potential and not much expense!!

I wonder how much material is needed to do this? I was in my fav thrift store today and they had all the white tags on 90 per cent off. They had only one panel (84 inches long) that was less than a $1. I didn't get it because it there was only the one panel and I didn't think it was wide enough. I never thought about mixing the colors. I will never pass one up again!!!! Another woman grabbed it to use on crafts!


----------



## printersdevil

Happy to find this today at GW!

Also picked up a few more frames that will work with the ones that booswife sent with the fortune teller photos. I got some at GW and others at an estate sale. I will add them when I get prints in them.


----------



## hallorenescene

saki, that is very pretty material. those two will go together very well. saki, I love those drip candle holders. they're very pretty. I love drip candles.
printer, that's great you found an 8 ball


----------



## LoveAndEyeballs

Awesome, PD! My hubby spotted one a couple of weeks ago at a Goodwill, and we snagged it.  I'd like to age mine a bit.


----------



## hallorenescene

love, that's an interesting concept. post pictures if you do. 
I love the look of all the bratzs. but for the gypsy, I would like the one with arms.


----------



## LoveAndEyeballs

I will be sure to, hallorenescene! I'm not sure what I'll do to it yet, other than paint it.


----------



## Kenneth

Was thinking about this today and I think I'm dubbing our fortune teller as Madame Malaforté.


----------



## printersdevil

Love the name for your teller, Kenneth.

Madame Malaforte will be in good company this year!


----------



## hallorenescene

Kenneth, does malaforte have a special meaning?


----------



## Kenneth

I just basically combined the words mal which means bad and a form of fortune - forte so malaforté could be translated loosely as "Madame of bad fortunes" 


But I could be completely wrong...I just like how it sounded >_>'


----------



## LoveAndEyeballs

Kenneth, I don't know if you were ever a fan, but "malaforte" could be translated to "Strong Bad," haha! I like the way it sounds for a fortune teller name.


----------



## Saki.Girl

saw these on line they could be fun for a party 
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Fortune-T...rceid=csesh026c46bf999c3d4edab7ca37b8cb80a7a6


----------



## Kenneth

LoveAndEyeballs said:


> Kenneth, I don't know if you were ever a fan, but "malaforte" could be translated to "Strong Bad," haha! I like the way it sounds for a fortune teller name.


lol See, I said I was probably wrong...it's a "LOOSE" translation lol. 

But yeah, I just like how it sounded. 


I ordered a part for my Quija board the other day, I made one out of an old display tray that we were tossing at work. I bought a basic rotating motor and i'm planning on rigging it up so that my planchette will spin ominously in the center of my board by itself.


----------



## 3pinkpoodles

Not sure if you have young ones coming. (I have not read the entire thread yet!).

I did a Halloween party a few years ago for my daughter- maybe in first grade. We told fortunes, and it was fun. I dressed like a gypsy and had our little back yard cottage lit with just candles. I invited them in one at a time, and read their palms.

They were fascinated at all the fortunes I could tell.

Of course, my part was enhanced because I asked the parents to give me three interesting facts about their children before they arrived for the party. I kept this info on a cheat sheet, and referred to it before I invited each guest into my fortune telling shack.

We all had a blast!


----------



## hallorenescene

Kenneth, that is a very nice name. I like it even more with its meaning.
3pink poodles, that sounds fun


----------



## hallorenescene

saki, those would be cool cards for a tarot prize.
Kenneth, that will be a cool board.


----------



## Saki.Girl

hallorenescene said:


> saki, those would be cool cards for a tarot prize.
> Kenneth, that will be a cool board.


ya I thought they would be great


----------



## Saki.Girl

these too would be fun 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Swami-Madam...949?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4620b8839d


----------



## Bethany

How cool would it be to make a fortune teller machine dispense either of those!!


----------



## printersdevil

I would love to have movement to a Ouija Board. I have looked at the How to on here, but think it is above my capability!


----------



## printersdevil

Love both of those, Saki!

Bethany, that would be awesome to have them come out of the box.

My kids made this box out of a half gallon milk carton one time. It was som project in school. It basically let you slide something in the top and it sort of slide around and flipped over and came out the bottom part inverted so you could see the other side. My daughter thought it was cool and kept it for a while. Several years later she had to do a project with an invention and she came up with an idea for a homework invention that gave you the answers to questions. She made a bunch of questions on colored index cards and put the answer on the back (I think upside down) She decorated the box and added a sign about the magic or amazing homework machine. WHen she slid in the questions, they slid out the bottom with the answer showing. Her young classmates voted hers the best invention and she won a prize. 

Dang, I wish I still had that gizmo or could remember how to make it! It would be cute to use.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Ok I am so making one of these a fountain teller trunk


----------



## Saki.Girl

View attachment 199452


These cup cakes are Awsome


----------



## printersdevil

Tell me more about the Tarot Trunk. Do the cards just stand up to see or do they pop up?

Can't see the cupcakes.


----------



## Bethany

Saki.Girl said:


> View attachment 199451
> 
> 
> Ok I am so making one of these a fountain teller trunk


that is awesome!



Saki.Girl said:


> View attachment 199452
> 
> 
> These cup cakes are Awsome


Pic didn't come through


----------



## Saki.Girl

ok fixed it here it is


----------



## printersdevil

OMG, how cute, saki!!!

Did you see my question about the Tarot Trunk? Does it work or have a purpose other than show?


----------



## Saki.Girl

printersdevil said:


> OMG, how cute, saki!!!
> 
> Did you see my question about the Tarot Trunk? Does it work or have a purpose other than show?


I am not sure the link it went to did not work but that pick made me think of you could make a trunk like that have a board lay across with a spirt board on it or , use one of those ball light covers and make it so you put a light in it so it glows and have fortune teller cards laying out on it have a sign in the top like they did and drap some material over the edge . 
I am so going to do this and what rocks is my mom just empty two trunks and said I can have. 
the ideas for this is endless


----------



## printersdevil

I know! Thanks for the info. For the FIRST time in a long time, my witches are taking a back seat to my Halloween plans.

Someone on the forum made custom invitations for members. I think it was pdcollins. He did some for me one year. He is a graphic designer. The ones that I saw from last year looked like a Ouija Board and were customized.


----------



## Saki.Girl

I did find these ones you can make your own with a down load 

http://www.chicaandjo.com/2009/10/11/ouija-board-party-invitation/

and this one 
http://abbiedabbiedooo.blogspot.com/2013/09/ouija-board-halloween-party-invitations.html?m=1


----------



## Bethany

I did a ouija board invite one year. I'll have to see if I can find it & upload it here. Used the Ouija board blank.


----------



## printersdevil

I ordered a divination board from Rikki. I can't wait for it to arrive. I remembered hers from several years ago and wished I would have bought one. I sent her a PM since there wasn't one on her Etsy shop and she has some made up. I can't wait for it to arrive. I have pics of the ones she sent me, too.

I also found a cool one on Pinterest. I may try to come up with an idea for a customized one for me and my tellers.


----------



## hallorenescene

saki, that fortune teller trunk is awesome. I want to do one. and those cupcakes, how cute.


----------



## Saki.Girl

hallo ya I am going to pick my trucks up from my mom this weekend can not wait to get to brain storming on them


----------



## 3pinkpoodles

BETHANY--- I can't find this image in hi res. Can you PM it to me? It will be PERFECT on my booth!


Bethany said:


> View attachment 199201
> 
> 
> I did this one. Posted it for 3PP on her thread.


----------



## Bethany

3pinkpoodles said:


> BETHANY--- I can't find this image in hi res. Can you PM it to me? It will be PERFECT on my booth!


PM Me Your Email I'll email it to you. What format do you want it? TIFF JPEG????


----------



## printersdevil

Lair Mistress just received a fabulous Fortune Tellers Chest or Trunk as an additional box in the Mini Reaper! It was made by Im the goddess and is wonderful. I added a link to it here. Hopefully one of them will add photos of it here too, so all the fortune teller things will be viewable.

Great gift Lair and excellent work goddess!!!


----------



## im the goddess

Thank you Printersdevil,a nd here is the book you asked about. Took some playing around to make sure I printed the pages correctly on two sides to make a booklet.
























































I had to crop them into individual pages as you can see with page 4, the I printed them as a photo, and just picked the size I wanted from the program. If anyone is interested in the already cropped pictures, I have those save to my computer and can upload them later tonight or tomorrow. I have to go and get ready for work in a few minutes, and couldn't get them all uploaded before hand.


----------



## hallorenescene

those pages are wonderful. thanks


----------



## printersdevil

Wow, those are wonderful! Thanks, im the goddess!

I have booklets for my Vampire Kits that I found online. A Vampire Killer's Journal and Sketchbook. I made one for the Werewolf Kit and now have this for the Fortune Tellers Kit. I need to get my butt in gear and do one for the witch's travelling kit. 

I seem to remember seeing something like this for witches. Maybe I pinned it. Or it migh have been one to buy on Etsy.


----------



## Saki.Girl

that good is co cool I need to print those out for sure


----------



## Saki.Girl

these would be cool for props

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lot-of-25-F...127?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3356a9268f


----------



## printersdevil

That is so funny that you posted those, saki. I found those a while ago on ebay and had saved them to go back to later. I got an email yesterday reminding me of them! We are all on the same wave length!


----------



## printersdevil

I have a question about the Runes. I bought three bags of the stones from Dollar Tree and pulled out enough for three different sizes of these to paint. What size is best. A few are bigger than others in that size range, but I think for a total cost of $3, it is not bad to be able to get three sets or my choice of size. Do they have a set size on something like this or do they vary?


----------



## hallorenescene

saki, those are very cool dollars. thanks
printer, they all would probably work, but I like best the bigger ones


----------



## Saki.Girl

Ok this weekend I will pick up the trunks I may start on one all ready have the crystal ball for one


----------



## Bethany

Saki.Girl said:


> Ok this weekend I will pick up the trunks I may start on one all ready have the crystal ball for one


Can't wait to see what you do!!


----------



## printersdevil

Saki, the more I think about it the more I think I NEED a gypsy trunk! I am planning to do the small box on legs that im the goddess sent me for one of my tables. But a truck is awesome. I have a wicker trunk that is taller than a standard trunk that I might fix up to store all the gypsy stuff in. Hmmm....

Do you want some of the hair extensions from DT. Just let me know.


----------



## printersdevil

You know you buy too much crap when you find things in the garage that you forgot all about! I bought this base quite awhile ago and sort of forgot about it. Then later bought the big white globe and had it in the house. I kept looking for a big base for it and had just about given up on finding one. Then I remembered the big base. I think they were made for each other!


----------



## TheMonsterSquad

I'm doing a small fortune teller scene as part of a larger carnival theme for my party this year.

I suggest checking out this website:

http://www.outlaw-effects.com/store/

Outlaw Effects is a magic dealer who specializes in mentalism and bizarre magick. All his items are handmade with great detail, aging, and always accompanied by a great backstory. They're intended less as static props to have sitting in a scene, and more as items to build a performance around. They have a lot of items that fit a seance or fortune-teller theme, up to fully remote controlled spirit cabinets, pendulums and spirit boards (ie ouija style boards). Some of this stuff is really expensive, but they have some relatively affordable tarot decks that are aged and look very good, and more importantly are marked decks in order to facilitate a fortune telling performance. Here's a few of the marked decks (I'm going to be getting the third). 

http://www.outlaw-effects.com/store/the-arsenal/specialities/carnie.html
http://www.outlaw-effects.com/store/golden-gun/the-dark-dawn-tarot.html
http://www.outlaw-effects.com/store/the-arsenal/specialities/teller.html
http://www.outlaw-effects.com/store/the-arsenal/specialities/tarot-of-the-four-corners.html

Anyway the site is just fun to browse around to get ideas for a carnival, fortune teller or seance theme.


----------



## JustaBunchOfHocusPocus

Wow I love you're theme! And I can't wait until everything is displayed. You should try picking up cloths as well to put under the items. I'll send you the link. If I find anything else laying around my house I'll let you know. I have a few Tarot Decks and I a lot of things but I do own a crystal box somewhere, if I find it I'll let you know. I no longer use it anymore. Here's the link to the cloths. https://www.etsy.com/search?q=tarot%20card%20cloth

Hope this helps you. I'll need to ask around where else you can get them if you're looking for one. If not just use a silk cloth that you have around the house.


----------



## printersdevil

I do have several cloths and scarves I plan to use. What is a crystal box? Please share a photo when you find it. Welcome to the thread.

I just checked out the links to the Outlaw Effects. Nice stuff, but too much for me. Lots of ideas though!


----------



## Saki.Girl

saw this on line how cool


----------



## Kenneth

Printer, that is a gorgeous crystal ball set up. I'm in love with that stand.


----------



## printersdevil

Thanks, Kenneth, I love it, too. Made me realize that I need to think about bases other than candle holders.




Saki.Girl said:


> saw this on line how cool



I also pinned that. I love it.


----------



## hallorenescene

printers devil, that is a cool ball and base.
saki, extremely cool bottle


----------



## Saki.Girl

made this gypse bottle as i call it tonight


----------



## printersdevil

Nice, saki!


----------



## printersdevil

Ohhhh, almost missed these from last year! Great inspiration for us. Scroll down just a little to see them.

Here is Paint it Black's Fortune Teller from last year.

and here is offmymeds Fortune Teller from last year.


----------



## printersdevil

I picked up a mannequin wig head yesterday in the rubberized flesh color for my Madam Clair Voyant. I can't wait to make her. It made me go looking for any progress on 3pinkpoodles Fortune Teller Booth. Then I realized that it might not be linked to this thread, so adding here just in case. It is so fantastic.


----------



## printersdevil

Pretty Little Nightmare's fortune teller and booth


Icyuod2’s fortune teller booth from curio cabinet




These may already be here, but I just want to be sure. Love the teller booth in the curio cabinet.


----------



## im the goddess

Here is a close up photo of the crystal ball I made for Lairmistress in the mini reaper. I got the idea from posts made by Bethany
.












Don't know why it is sideways.
The interior of the trunk. I used two layers of 2" blue foam and dremeled out indents for each of the items. Then I covered with green velvet like fabric. I found the booklet online, and it tells different methods of telling someones fortune. I posted the pages a few posts above.







Finally, a palm reading graphic I purchased off Etsy.







I had a lot of fun putting this together for Lairmistress.


----------



## printersdevil

It was such a special box, Im the goddess. I love the booklet and the base of the crystal ball is awesome!


----------



## printersdevil

I stopped in a couple of GW and a SA thrift store yesterday. I am so excited about my finds. Picked up 10 or 11 bright colored sheer curtain panels for the fortune teller stuff. $1 each!!! I got purple, turquoise, hot pink and black ones.









Also got two pretty gold bases that I will use for crystal balls and one white glass globe. One is just a littler taller than the other. $1 each. I think they have this base with a glass bown with cracked glass at another GW. I remember thinking it would make a nice crystal ball. I may pick it up next trip to use with some pretty crystals in it.








Candle holder that is in a gold tone that matches many of my frames and crystal ball bases. 40 centts








Wooden box for cards. It is a little bigger than my Tarot cards, but the whole box fits in there.$1.50 I have not checked, but my love cards might fit since they are little bigger. I will Mod Podge an image on top and inside of top.


----------



## Paint It Black

Printersdevil, you found some great items and I like all your ideas for using them. The sheer panels are going to be great - especially with all those bright colors. With all the gold, it should look very exotic!


----------



## printersdevil

Thanks, I am so excited! I want to decorate NOW!


----------



## bethene

wow,,, love the sheer panels, the colors are fantastic,, and certainly can't beat the price!!
the box is going to be great, it will be perfect for what every cards you use in it, and the base for the crystal ball is great too! you got some great deals!


----------



## Saki.Girl

wow you got some amazing find love the colors


----------



## hallorenescene

saki, that is a way cool bottle.
printers, thanks for all the links. and very nice on all your scores
I'm the goddess, you sure made some cool gifts.


----------



## Saki.Girl

I never got over to mom's for the trunks was out motorcycle riding. But will go pick them u this week


----------



## LoveAndEyeballs

Great finds, Printersdevil! Love that you found a box for your cards.


----------



## im the goddess

Thanks Hallow and Printer for the kind words.

Printersdevil love the finds. Those sheers are in great colors. I saw a really cool paint job on a Crown Royal bottle yesterday and thought of you. I'll have to find it again and post a lint for you.


----------



## Bethany

The thrift store closest to me has one of those netted bed canopys, but they have a high price on it. I am watching it hoping they drop the price. Want to mount it from the ceiling above my fortune teller.


----------



## printersdevil

That would be so cool over her, Bethany! I am not sure how I will use all the sheers. If I get my garage cleaned out and do a Fortune Teller thing in there, I might just string fishing lining up high and hang them in pairs and tye them back around each table. I could use the colored plastic table cloths behind them to make them look closed in like a room. They are not long/wide enough to use with hula hoops, plus I don't know if I can find the hoops and since I want about 5 or six scenes, it would cost a lot for the hoops.


----------



## Bethany

printersdevil said:


> That would be so cool over her, Bethany! I am not sure how I will use all the sheers. If I get my garage cleaned out and do a Fortune Teller thing in there, I might just string fishing lining up high and hang them in pairs and tye them back around each table. I could use the colored plastic table cloths behind them to make them look closed in like a room. They are not long/wide enough to use with hula hoops, plus I don't know if I can find the hoops and since I want about 5 or six scenes, it would cost a lot for the hoops.


could use some cheap pvc pipe or plastic tubing to make the hoops. There's always the DT Pool noodles too.  I passed up some teal sheers at Saver's back in Ohio then when I went back to get them they were gone.  I wanted to hang them over the doorway to the living room for entering the fortune teller's room. Going to use colorful curtains, sheets & sheers if I can find them cheap.


----------



## Spooky McWho

Dollar tree carries hula hoops in two different sizes. I am using a pop up tent for my fortune teller set up. I purchased several panels and a sack full of scarves at a yard sale recently.


----------



## printersdevil

Dollar Tree! Wow, I have never noticed them. I will check this out. Have you tried making the tent looking things, Spooky McWho or are you using an actual pop-up tent? Will definitely check this out.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Bethany said:


> The thrift store closest to me has one of those netted bed canopys, but they have a high price on it. I am watching it hoping they drop the price. Want to mount it from the ceiling above my fortune teller.


you can get them cheap off ebay 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Elegant-Lac...=US_Canopies_Netting&var=&hash=item2338e88f7d

http://www.ebay.com/itm/90-High-Qua...46?pt=US_Canopies_Netting&hash=item19ed23c606


----------



## printersdevil

I want some of those saki, but want the brighter colors and am hesitant to order from Japan from the first link. The second one only has white.

Here is a link to the wonderful Fortune Teller Board Game that booswife02 sent me in the Mini Reaper. It is great. Some of these are listing for $60. This one is only $10 plus shipping. It is a Buy It Now on ebay.


----------



## Spooky McWho

I will be using an actual pop up because the display will be out back in the carnival but I have made the tents with the hoops for another party and they work quite well. I have also picked up the canopies at yard sales. I like to mix and match.


----------



## Spooky McWho

These metal celestial decorations have just been marked down to fifty cents at Dollar Tree. I have painted these to use for various purposes in my fortune tellers display. They are very light weight and now that they are marked down I plan to get a few more. I have one mounted onto the top of a box that I made into a kit for my display.


----------



## Paint It Black

Spooky McWho - that is another great use of DT items!


----------



## Saki.Girl

love seeing what everyone is coming up with


----------



## printersdevil

I have been looking everywhere for moons and suns. Where are these in DT--what section? Are they plastic or metal and if you have a photo of the package that would be great. Love it!!!! You guys are the greatest. Please share a photo of your kit with us Spooky McWho.

I am headed there tomorrow morning.

Saki, I have you an 8 Ball! Went back to GW today and they had another. I passed on a second one last week because the answers were fuzzy. Today, they had another one. This one is in a box---all be it it is taped up and scruffy looking. Send me your addy by PM

Dang it! I just made a quick trip to Dollar Tree a few miles away and they don't have these. I had called and they told me that they had them. All they had was these, which are smaller.









Also picked these two extensions up for $2 each at GW this afternoon.


----------



## Saki.Girl

printersdevil said:


> I have been looking everywhere for moons and suns. Where are these in DT--what section? Are they plastic or metal and if you have a photo of the package that would be great. Love it!!!! You guys are the greatest. Please share a photo of your kit with us Spooky McWho.
> 
> I am headed there tomorrow morning.
> 
> Saki, I have you an 8 Ball! Went back to GW today and they had another. I passed on a second one last week because the answers were fuzzy. Today, they had another one. This one is in a box---all be it it is taped up and scruffy looking. Send me your addy by PM
> 
> Dang it! I just made a quick trip to Dollar Tree a few miles away and they don't have these. I had called and they told me that they had them. All they had was these, which are smaller.
> View attachment 200107
> 
> 
> 
> Also picked these two extensions up for $2 each at GW this afternoon.
> View attachment 200121


I will check our dt for some suns here for you 
ok love the hair extensions that is one thing I have never seen at GW to cool and so excited about the 8 ball thank you sweetie.


----------



## im the goddess

Bethany said:


> The thrift store closest to me has one of those netted bed canopys, but they have a high price on it. I am watching it hoping they drop the price. Want to mount it from the ceiling above my fortune teller.


 That's a really good idea.



printersdevil said:


> I want some of those saki, but want the brighter colors and am hesitant to order from Japan from the first link. The second one only had white.


I bet you could dye the white one very easily with Rit dye



Spooky McWho said:


> These metal celestial decorations have just been marked down to fifty cents at Dollar Tree. I have painted these to use for various purposes in my fortune tellers display. They are very light weight and now that they are marked down I plan to get a few more. I have one mounted onto the top of a box that I made into a kit for my display.


 I have that moon. I'd love to see how you painted it. I haven't done anything with mine yet.


----------



## Bethany

OK, the DT I went to today had sun & moon combined!!! I bought 2 for $1. May use them as "tie backs" for the curtains for the fortune tellers entry.


----------



## hallorenescene

saki, I bet it was fun riding your bike.
Bethany, our thrift stores don't go lower.
printer, that is a cool game. I am keeping my eyes open for one of those.
spooky, those are cool. I like the way you painted them. I'm going to check out our $ tree.


----------



## printersdevil

Yeah, it is a cool game. I ran across it when searching for Fortune Teller on ebay. They are sort of rare. There are a couple more listed right now for a lot. I had never heard of it before. It really is a nice addition to my stuff.


----------



## hallorenescene




----------



## Saki.Girl

Ok finally got these cool watches I ordered here is outside


----------



## Saki.Girl

Here is the inside


----------



## hallorenescene

saki, those watches are very cool. never saw anything like them before.


----------



## Saki.Girl

ya I thought they were wicked cool so bought 2


----------



## printersdevil

Very cool watches, saki!

Hallo, love your doll heads. One of them is a lot like one of mine. What is the gold thing? it looks awesome.


----------



## Bethany

Nice stuff everyone. 
Saki, nice watch. Just wondering why shall is spelled shill...


----------



## Saki.Girl

Bethany said:


> Nice stuff everyone.
> Saki, nice watch. Just wondering why shall is spelled shill...


its actual from a japanse anima show my son just told me LOL he thinks that its a typo lol


----------



## hallorenescene

printer, I'm not sure what the gold thing is. it has a roof, so it can't be a candle holder. my grandson suggested a lantern. I paid $5.00 for it. I'm going to put a crystal ball in it for the fortune teller room.


----------



## kakugori

Death Note is a pretty popular series, though I guess that's only true in the anime/manga world... not really related to fortune telling, but it's a good story. (I like the manga [comic] version better than the anime [cartoon]). The notebook belongs to a Shinigami (a "death god" or grim reaper type death spirit thing) and it has all these rules. The series is based on what happens when a human gets the notebook - kind of a thriller, pretty interesting. I have a plushie of Ryuk the shinigami hanging on my dresser.


----------



## hallorenescene

kak, never heard of it. interesting story line


----------



## Bethany

I am SO excited!! I worked out my fortune teller sign!! SAKI I took your idea about the plastic ball ornament. Cut a hole in the middle for the ball to be in securely. Hubby is going to cut a wooden candle holder in half for the base to glue on each side! Inside the ball I am putting a battery operated tea light & some spider webbing! It looks SO cool flickering! Don't have it together, am doing the lettering. Also decided that I am going to do a watered down brown on the sign after I have all the lettering done. Don't like the white. 
My idea now is that when people come in the front door it will be like walking down a street with shops! The signs will be 2 sided and hanging from the ceiling. 
I have so far The Butcher Shop, Madame FaBooLous Fortune Teller & The Laboratory. 
Will also have the Mad Lab, Bloody Mary's Bar & Witch's Lair. SO MANY SIGNS to make.


----------



## hallorenescene

Bethany, love it all. looking forward to pics, right?


----------



## Bethany

hallorenescene said:


> Bethany, love it all. looking forward to pics, right?


Certainly!! Will probably have the sign done this weekend. Hubby worked on the electrical for the garage last weekend. He is putting in 4 - 4 ft. shoplights for my flourescent blacklights & a ceiling fan. Also putting 2 lights above the workbench. 

Just thought I may label the Family Room the "Museum" Going to have my Motionettes in there.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Bethany said:


> I am SO excited!! I worked out my fortune teller sign!! SAKI I took your idea about the plastic ball ornament. Cut a hole in the middle for the ball to be in securely. Hubby is going to cut a wooden candle holder in half for the base to glue on each side! Inside the ball I am putting a battery operated tea light & some spider webbing! It looks SO cool flickering! Don't have it together, am doing the lettering. Also decided that I am going to do a watered down brown on the sign after I have all the lettering done. Don't like the white.
> My idea now is that when people come in the front door it will be like walking down a street with shops! The signs will be 2 sided and hanging from the ceiling.
> I have so far The Butcher Shop, Madame FaBooLous Fortune Teller & The Laboratory.
> Will also have the Mad Lab, Bloody Mary's Bar & Witch's Lair. SO MANY SIGNS to make.


WHOOT can not wait to see it


----------



## Bethany

Hopefully hubby will cut the bottom part in half this weekend. Still need to darken the sign with either gray or brown watered down. 
Will hang above door way so it can be seen from both directions!


----------



## printersdevil

Bethany, that is Faboolous! What a great idea. Are those real tarot cards or some that you printed out? I would love to print out some to use if I do my outside tables this Halloween for TOTers. I don't want to lose any actual cards or have them messed up.


----------



## Bethany

printersdevil said:


> Bethany, that is Faboolous! What a great idea. Are those real tarot cards or some that you printed out? I would love to print out some to use if I do my outside tables this Halloween for TOTers. I don't want to lose any actual cards or have them messed up.


I printed them out. They are only one sided. You saying for outside just made me think that it would be cool to do a table and have the "cards" perm. sealed on with the acrylic!


----------



## Saki.Girl

So glad you went with the ball idea I new it would look amazing and it dose great job.


----------



## Bethany

Saki.Girl said:


> So glad you went with the ball idea I new it would look amazing and it dose great job.


It is a reg. size ornament. But i love it!! SO excited. Hope to have it done this weekend. Next up - Butcher Shop sign!!


----------



## Bethany

Printer & anyone else, here is the pic I used to do the cards.


----------



## hallorenescene

Bethany, that is a very striking sign. i like it a lot. say, I see some digits under the table. lol. this little piggy went to market...this little piggy stayed home. this little piggy had roast beef, this little piggy had none...and this little piggy went to madame faboolous and was told to run....[you know the rest of the story.]


----------



## Bethany

hallorenescene said:


> Bethany, that is a very striking sign. i like it a lot. say, I see some digits under the table. lol. this little piggy went to market...this little piggy stayed home. this little piggy had roast beef, this little piggy had none...and this little piggy went to madame faboolous and was told to run....[you know the rest of the story.]


LOL Didn't even notice the little piggies in the picture!! I did an antiquing of sorts on my sign. Going to have to go over the lettering again to make it stand out again. Will see how it looks when it's dry. I can always do another if I don't like the finished product.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Love how the sign turned out so very cool.


----------



## Bethany

Update on the sign.  I am happy with it. still need to mount everything onto/into it.


----------



## hallorenescene

Bethany, I'm happy with how it turned out too. you did a very nice layout.


----------



## Saki.Girl

i picked up this wire today figuer i could make something from it . 








and this candle


----------



## printersdevil

Very nice finds, Saki. I have some things to get photos of to post from my finds today,too.

But, first, I want to share this gorgeous Divination Board and Pendulum

This came in today in the mail. I ordered it from Rikki on here. I remembered these beautiful boards from a couple of years ago. In fact, I had saved a pic of one for inspiration. I contacted her by PM when I didn't find one in her Etsy shop and she had some made up. She sent me the images and I bought this plus a pendulum that is below this. they are so much more beautiful in real life


----------



## hallorenescene

saki, a very nice guy peeking out there.
printer, very nice divination board


----------



## printersdevil

Okay, I have been thinking--and that is dangerous.

Everyone knows that I love witches. In fact I have been going through some old photos and found several old photos of me in some very simple witch costumes from our early years of marriage. I was actually looking for the one the years I was Medusa, the gypsy fortune teller and the devil. Haven't found them yet. But, I digress...

I have a lot of witch stuff and just can't imagine not using it at Halloween or not having my Be WITCHY party. However, I am so fired up over this fortune teller stuff. I was on the other Halloween forum tonight and found some post from like 2009 where I mentioned doing something with fortune tellers and I am just now getting around to it.

This past week I rewatched all the Harry Potter movies because I am in the midst of reading the books for the first time. Rewatching them made me realize how much I love all things that are magickal. I grew up loving and wanting to live during the Medieval period with Merlin and King Arthur. I love Morgan le Fey and all her witchiness. I did my senior English research on Arthurian legends and compared and contrasted two well know versions of the stories and did lots of projects on Merlin and his powers.

I also am a big fan of Tolkien's Hobbit, the trilogy and the movies were fantastic! 

Let's just say I live in the wrong world.

So, to my question. Could I do something that would combine all of these loves? Like I said I have tons of witch stuff, but now have a lot of gyspsy fortune teller things. I also have a small amount of wizard things and could come up with things from HP easily. I was sort of thinking about maybe hosting a sort of annual Witch, Wizard, and Gypsy Fortune Teller Conference where they are trained---sort of an international type event like in HP. However, it needs a cool name and some ideas to pull it together. I would also be able to use this theme for our Boo Bash and for the first time, I think I would ask people to dress in one of the similar styles or something that fits in. 

What do you all think? Is this too complicated? I just sort of want a story line. Bethany and her signs got me thinking this way. So did the wonderful HP party that 3pinkpoodles had for her daughter. I might even make up some wands to give out at random on Halloween, could use the various fortune teller tables out front and give away the magic fish fortunes and other similar things. Even have my witches and hubby and maybe others as wizards, too.

Ideas???????? Please give me an idea if you have one to possibly pull all this together---or tell me to move on. LOL


Maybe an All Hallows Eve Fairre???


----------



## hallorenescene

how about a renascence fair calling all craft.


----------



## Paint It Black

Oh, I think it all sounds wonderful, Printersdevil. All I can hear in my head is Cher singing, "Gypsies, Tramps and Thieves, " LOL. There's also a song, "Gypsy Woman." 

I like hallo's suggestion for a name. The whole idea is really exciting - branching out from what you have been doing in the past. Should be lots of fun putting this together.


----------



## printersdevil

Magick Faire? I am liking this. I am spending way too much time and $$ on adding this stuff for it to be a one time theme.


----------



## Paint It Black

printersdevil said:


> Magick Faire? I am liking this. I am spending way too much time and $$ on adding this stuff for it to be a one time theme.


Black Magick Faire? 

Wait, why are we spelling Magick like this? Is that how they spelled it in medieval times?


----------



## printersdevil

Actually, from what I know magic is used when using things like magicians. Magick with a K is all things that are magickal or dealing with "real" magick. It just bugs me to see it magic. I think maybe it is also a British spelling


----------



## a_granger

Love this idea Printers! You could do SO much with each of the disciplines of magick mixing and mingling.
Conger's Consortium ~ An All Hallow's Bash!


----------



## Saki.Girl

love the idea of mixing it together . 

I think doing a renascence fair would be wicked I had thought of doing this there is a renascence fair by my house coming up got lots of ideas last year just not sure I can pull it off this year with vacation. . will see maybe 2015 theme along with my gothic garden.

I kept saying I am not going to do party this year with are vacation but let me just say I think the party is on the closer it gets the more I think no party no way I am going to let someone else do it LOL


----------



## printersdevil

How cool a_granger!!

I love the name:

Conjurers Consortium - An All Hallow's Bash!
Magick Mixing & Mingling


Conjure is a verb---conjurer is the noun. Would make it plural as shown. But I can't decide if it needs an apostrophe to show ownership. Hmm.....

Now I have to figure out how to make a kick a$$ sign. Wish I had your artistic computer skills!

Maybe add somewhere on it: Witches, Wizards, Fortune Tellers, Seers, Readers, Sorcerers all welcome!

Or are Fortune Tellers, Seers, Readers all the same??? So confusing.

But, I can now see this will work!

Thanks a_granger!!


----------



## Bethany

Printer, I don't know how your house is set up, but you could do different room with different themes. That is what I do every year. The only thing that has a theme when it comes to my party is the invites & maybe hubby & my costumes.


----------



## printersdevil

Bethany, I have a front sort of courtyard area outside that is great to decorate and then you enter trhough double doors to an entry hall that has a great entrance into the main room that I can drape with colored tent like curtains into the room. I can even do the back wall around the fireplace that would look like the back of the tent. Vaulted ceiling with exposed wood beams that I usually hang lots of ghouls and witches from. I can use all witches this year. I have several with crystal balls too. I could hand some brooms too.

From the entryway there is a door on each end. One goes into the kitchen and the other to a short l-shaped hall to 2 bedrooms and bath. Our bedroom is off the long galley kitchen and dining area. I also have a huge screened in porch. Hmm... gotta wrap my head around this and plan!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl

printersdevil said:


> Bethany, I have a front sort of courtyard area outside that is great to decorate and then you enter trhough double doors to an entry hall that has a great entrance into the main room that I can drape with colored tent like curtains into the room. I can even do the back wall around the fireplace that would look like the back of the tent. Vaulted ceiling with exposed wood beams that I usually hang lots of ghouls and witches from. I can use all witches this year. I have several with crystal balls too. I could hand some brooms too.
> 
> From the entryway there is a door on each end. One goes into the kitchen and the other to a short l-shaped hall to 2 bedrooms and bath. Our bedroom is off the long galley kitchen and dining area. I also have a huge screened in porch. Hmm... gotta wrap my head around this and plan!!!


ok your house sounds awesome I want to come live there


----------



## Bethany

I want this front door!! Would also look good for double doors Printer.


----------



## printersdevil

Lol, saki, it is nothing fancy! The courtyard as I call it is just a small area where we usually greet TOTers.


----------



## Saki.Girl

printersdevil said:


> Lol, saki, it is nothing fancy! The courtyard as I call it is just a small area where we usually greet TOTers.


for me a house dose not have to be fancy sweetie its all about character in my book and yours sounds outstanding.


----------



## a_granger

printersdevil said:


> Conjure is a verb---conjurer is the noun. Would make it plural as shown. But I can't decide if it needs an apostrophe to show ownership. Hmm.....
> 
> Now I have to figure out how to make a kick a$$ sign. Wish I had your artistic computer skills!
> 
> Maybe add somewhere on it: Witches, Wizards, Fortune Tellers, Seers, Readers, Sorcerers all welcome!
> 
> Or are Fortune Tellers, Seers, Readers all the same??? So confusing.
> 
> But, I can now see this will work!
> 
> Thanks a_granger!!


Thanks Printer. 
Yeah, I tend to get ahead of myself with grammar specifics, but your idea has the creative juices brewing!
What kind of sign are you looking for? Would be happy to help!


----------



## Bethany

LOL I don't pay attention to things like that nor the difference between Majic or Magik Don't think my friends would notice any difference either.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Bethany said:


> View attachment 200600
> 
> 
> I want this front door!! Would also look good for double doors Printer.



love the door very cool


----------



## a_granger

Oh that is a cool door! Can just imagine it leading down a rough stone stairway to the dungeon! lol


----------



## Saki.Girl

i picked up this material today


----------



## hallorenescene

gypsies tramps and thieves, gypsy woman
and this...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yujRa-ZRtzk
Bethany, that is an awesome door.
saki, I love the material


----------



## a_granger

Saki, That fabric is beautiful.


----------



## Saki.Girl

thanks guys wish i could have gotten more


----------



## Bethany

hallorenescene said:


> gypsies tramps and thieves, gypsy woman
> and this...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yujRa-ZRtzk
> Bethany, that is an awesome door.
> saki, I love the material


Let's not forget Black Magic Woman 

Saki, they'll probably have it at JoAnn's this year for Halloween. Love it!!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Bethany said:


> Let's not forget Black Magic Woman
> 
> Saki, they'll probably have it at JoAnn's this year for Halloween. Love it!!


that's where I got it


----------



## Bethany

Ohhhhhhh Good to know


----------



## Saki.Girl

Bethany said:


> Ohhhhhhh Good to know


it was on clearance it was under a bunch of other fabric I caught a glance of it and dug it out and bought all they had LOL


----------



## printersdevil

Love the material, saki!

The songs and video are great! Love Black Magic Woman, too.

I got a full size male mannequin with not head or stand for $25. I am so excited. He will be the base for my fortune teller---unless I make one out of PVC at the MNT for her. If I like the looks of it, I may use him as a male gypsy.

Will add photo later. Just got in from an eventful morning. We had to go to a medical check-up about 30 miles away and on the way home the car radio just stopped. I thought it might be a fuse. We drove on several more miles into the town that is our twin city and were going to stop at a grocery store there to pick up a few sale items. As hubby drove through the intersection before it, the air conditioner went off. Hmmm... It is right at 90 today. We pulled on through the intersection and into the parking lot and I felt the SUV sort of sputter. He pulled into a parking space and it died. Tried to restart and it clicked and clicked. He thinks it is the alternator that went out and said we must have drive home on pure battery power. Thank heavens we didn't have this happen out on the highway with nothing to drink and stranded. It is very unusual for me to every hit the road without at least a big iced drink and usually a small ice chest. but, we didn't take any today. 

Thankfully, have Roadside Assistance on cell phones, but had to wait 90 minutes on tow truck to bring us home. Hubby can probably put the alternator in-- one costs $200! It is so hot, I hate to have him have to do this, but am afraid to see what a garage will charge for this. He is charging the battery first to make sure that is what is wrong. The battery is only 14 months old. Dang, I am beginning to feel like Bart Simpson---if it wasn't for bad luck I wouldn't have no luck at all.


----------



## hallorenescene

sorry you had an unwelcomed eventful day printer. hope you get it fixed easy.


----------



## printersdevil

Yeah (fingers and toes crossed) I remembered that I bought an extended warranty on maintenance. If this is the alternator, it will be covered for my $100 deductible. That will be good since then hubby won't have to put it in in the extreme heat plus just the alternator is right at $200. Keep a positive thought for us on this.


----------



## Bethany

It's Done, It's Done!




















showing a side view also.  Just need to put holes in top for hanging. I attached 1 side of the base with velcro so I can turn the light on and off. Otherwise I wouldn't have been able to get the ball out. Debating whether or not to put fringe on the base.


----------



## hallorenescene

printer, I hope you get your car fixed easily.
Bethany, it looks great. I can see fringe


----------



## bethene

printer, glad you made it to a parking lot before your car died,,, I had a alternator die trying to turn left on a pretty busy corner, my son had to help push it off the road, of course it wasn't as hot as what you have! I hope you can use the deductable! 

I said this on the craft thread, but it bears repeating,,, LOVE the sign Bethany!!! the font is great! the colors you used and the tarot cards,


----------



## printersdevil

Bethany, the sign is faboolous! Love it!

Thanks bethene, I got it fixed for the $100. It charged all night and I took it to a Ford dealership near my house instead of driving a few miles to the Kia dealership. When I talked to them this afternoon, they laughed and said I was lucky to get there. They went for a test drive right after my leaving it and it died and they had to send the tow truck---better on their dime since it was towed yesterday.

I was so happy to only have to pay the deductible and hubby was very happy that he did not have to battle trying to put it in and us pay double that amount for just the part. Good day when finding this out!!!!!


----------



## hallorenescene

glad things worked out for you printer.


----------



## Saki.Girl

signed turned out great Bethany


----------



## printersdevil

I woke up this morning to a FB message from someone I didn't know. The name sore of nagged at me, but I checked my friend list and it wasnt' there. So, I assumed it was spam and ignored. A little later I got another message so clicked on it. It was from the man that I bought a male mannequin from earler this week. I found it on a FB online garage type sale site. He has another one--this is just the head, arms and upper torso. It is not all the way to the waist, but enough of the upper body that I can put it on something to look like it is sitting. AND....drum roll...the arms are on it and removable! The one I bought last week does not have arms. I am so excited! 

He lives about a half hour away, but comes to the Walmart a few miles away twice a week to stock Hallmark cards, so I am meeting him there at noon! $20.

Yea, another fortune teller. It is a man again and I could much prefere a female, but will make this work. There is no head, so I can just have a more muscular woman.

Happy, happy dance! Cue in the happy song here.


----------



## hallorenescene

printer, that is sweet


----------



## printersdevil

I got it! I am so happy to have both of these now! Pictures to follow later. It is in the car and it is pouring. Wow, we need this rain---so happy dance and song to continue. It also is cooling off the heatwave.


----------



## printersdevil

Major score today at a yard sale around the corner. I was headed to an estate sale at the home of a friend who passed recently. I had spied a huge set of knitting needles on the FB online yard sale site and wanted to check them out for a Vampire Kit. Plus, I know that Myna was quite a collector of things. On the way I passed two yard sales in my immediate neighborhood and stopped.

At the first one they didn't have much and a lot was sort of spread out on the ground and I almost didn't stop. Soooo glad that I did. On the ground was a BUNCH of scarves. She wanted $1 each and so I started sifting through them for my fortune teller theme. The woman told me if I was buying a bunch I could have them for 50 cents each! I bought $7 worth! Acually one was cashmere and she wanted a $1 for that one! I was telling her about my fortune teller project and she said what about these head type scarves that fit around the head. So in the stash of scarves there are several of those for the same 50 cents each. 

I haven't pulled them out of the car yet, but will go get them in a bit and post pics. It has been so hot and I just got in and am relaxing and cooling down after a very busy day of errands and seeing about my sister.

The second sale had those belly dancing scarves with the gold coins on them. The woman used to teach Zumba and said the two were new. She told me I could have them for $1 each. So I got a pretty pink one and a blue one! Major score because I know they are much more expensive than that!!!!

Then I went on to my late friend's house and bought the large knitting needles. They are perfect. I can just hear her laughing at me at the thought of them being used this way. I also picked up a couple of neat bottles and some more frames that are in the same gold tone of those that booswife02 framed some photos for my fortune tellers. I couldn't pass them up. The 8X10 was $1, 5x7, 50 cents and the 4X6 ones were only a quarter! 

Final stop was another sale just a few blocks from my house and I got a small glass vial necklace and a necklace with keys on it for $1 each and the first 4 Harry Potter books for 50 cents each. I have all the books, but some of mine are a little worn as I picked them up at thrift stores. Couldn't pass up this kind of bargain!

Pics in the Thrift Store Yard Sale thread.a little while.


----------



## Bethany

For Hallorenescene















I'm thinking the 2nd one printed on a bright colored paper OR an antique looking paper.


----------



## printersdevil

Those are superb, Bethany. How do you get the writing on the Ouija Board one? 

I am thinking of doing a separate sign of some type for each of my tables of Fortune Tellers. I will have to have something different for each. Working on name ideas and ideas of what and how to show what their specialty is.

I was so impressed with the Palmistry sign that was sent to Lair Mistress by Im the goddess in the Mini Reaper that I looked up the etsy shop she bought it from and bought it, too. I also found a couple more for this table. I just have to decide which one I want to use and what to call "her".

I know that I want to have a sign for Madame Destiny. Not sure which table or items she will be over. 

I am not really sure how many tables I will do. I have been buying up the small round tables that have the legs that screw on them every time I find one in GW or thrift stores. They are not big, so can be interspersed through the house or maybe have numerous ones on the screened porch. I hope to do all of them either out front or in the garage for TOTers. Some will have "live" tellers, some have props and probably some with just the signs and props. My ideas is to show the various methods of telling fortunes---obviously not all. I am working on ways to make several interactive. Like giving out the magic fish fortune tellers, maybe using the folded origami fortune teller, the divination board, etc.

So, I have to find some ways to have unique signs for each one. I am just not very good at knowing how to add things to something like this.

Possible tables:
Ouija
Runes
Divination board
Fortune Teller game from booswife02
Crystal ball 
Palm reading
Numerology
Tarot cards
Dice
Tea leaves (want to use my silver tea pot I got several months ago)
Eight ball and folded origami paper device, fortune teller fish (THIS WILL BE THE BIG ONE FOR TOTers

Names that I like for my tellers:
Clair Voyant
Destiny Noes
Crystal


----------



## Bethany

True Type Font: Wizards Magic is the font Printer.

I am waiting to get response from Hallor & then will be mailing signs out to you & her this week & gages to 3PP


----------



## Saki.Girl

here is also some free fonts you can use . 

http://www.sinisterfonts.com/


----------



## printersdevil

I guess my question is how do you get the type to go over the original image from the Internet---like the Ouija Board?

Here is a pic from Pinterest of the Big Lots fortune teller sign. I sure hope they have it again.










Here is also a picture of a steampunk fortune teller. Hallo, thought you would like this. Wish I would have found it sooner. I might have done one similar for June craft. I am helping sister pack to move this week. Still might give this a whirl for a table.


----------



## Bethany

Printer I have a Blank Ouija Board pic that was the base of my Invitations one year.


----------



## hallorenescene

Bethany, both signs are very nice. i think if the lettering on the second one was like the lettering on the first one, and if it was on a different colored background, i probably would pick it. i like the crystal ball and the cards. but right now i pick the Ouija one. it is very nice. 

printersdevil, Destiny Noes would be my choice. that one is clever.

printer, thanks for that steam punk one. inspiration. i am so Victorian, i am having trouble trying to steam punk. my 7 year old granddaughter told me the other day the 3 luminaries i used are not steam punk, but Victorian. gasp. well, they're already cut in, so they are staying. last night my grandson told me nice job on the Victorian teller. i was mortified....really, it looks Victorian!. my daughter and grandson could not retain their laughter. they were punking me. they both said what i was doing was fine. FINE. oh no, i want to be better than fine. I've got to get rid of the road block. think, think. okay, I'm good. i am going to do this steam punk style. lol.


----------



## printersdevil

Hallo, I am also having trouble with the entire steam punk idea. What I think is, isn't, too. I just went to Pinterest and searched for Steampunk Fortune Teller. Don't remember if is did it as two words or one compound. Which is it? I pinned lots of things and have an idea for a new table. It will be a while, but I will have something to contribute yet. I am going to GET this idea!


----------



## hallorenescene

printer, I think if it was Victorian, we would rock this craft. well, I have ideas, now to apply them and hear the honest opinion of a 7 year old. lol.


----------



## Kenneth

I posted this in the "what did you find/buy today" thread but was suggested to post here as well!

These are spirit dice, I purchased them through the family of my sister's boyfriend. My sister and her boyfriend are moving together to Vegas tomorrow so I went to go visit with her today at her boyfriend's parent's house. They had a bunch of interesting things and so that is where I purchased the quija board and the spirit dice. They work similar to a quija board in that they're used to communicate with spirits. The only difference is that you ask the question and then toss the dice and search for any words or phrases that the spirits may be trying to tell you. 

It comes with an invocation for benevolent spirits so as to not draw in any negative ones. I thought it was really odd because I had asked "where are you?" and if you look in the image slightly to the left they spelled out "car" which is where I was at. 










Here is a link to their Etsy if you wish to purchase some of the dice. 

https://www.etsy.com/shop/CrowsCupboard


----------



## hallorenescene

Kenneth, I think the spirit dice would be interesting.


----------



## printersdevil

hallo, your fortune teller Is looking great!


----------



## printersdevil

Here is the first of two masks that I ordered off of ebay for my fortune teller's. They were just inexpensive masks, but I am pleased with this one and have some clothes that will be great on her.








Here is a small mirror looking crystal gazing ball I found over the weekend. It has a clear plastic or glass ball around it. It reminds me of the penseive bowl in Harry Potter that belonged to Dumbledore. I know that the shape is not right, but it sort of is like a looking glass into yourself.









These are the moons and suns that I wanted from Dollar Tree to use in the Fortune Teller stuff. I drove to two stores about 30 miles away (each one) looking for them. I didn't make a special trip. LOL No one had them. Hilda sent me these and a couple of DT mermaid dolls. THANKS HILDA!!!!










My other mask should be here tomorrow or Friday. I will probably use one at the MNT on Saturday at Lady Sherry's


----------



## hallorenescene

nice mask printer. are you going to make a figii mermaid out of the dolls? love the plaques.


----------



## printersdevil

Yes, they are for Figi Mermaids. Thank you!


----------



## printersdevil

Here is my second fortune teller mask. It looks funky because it is perched right now on a big bottle of hand sanitizer so I could get a photo.


----------



## hallorenescene

nice masks. I like the second one better, but they are both nice.


----------



## punkineater

printersdevil said:


> I woke up this morning to a FB message from someone I didn't know. The name sore of nagged at me, but I checked my friend list and it wasnt' there. So, I assumed it was spam and ignored. A little later I got another message so clicked on it. It was from the man that I bought a male mannequin from earler this week. I found it on a FB online garage type sale site. He has another one--this is just the head, arms and upper torso. It is not all the way to the waist, but enough of the upper body that I can put it on something to look like it is sitting. AND....drum roll...the arms are on it and removable! The one I bought last week does not have arms. I am so excited!
> 
> 
> He lives about a half hour away, but comes to the Walmart a few miles away twice a week to stock Hallmark cards, so I am meeting him there at noon! $20.
> 
> Yea, another fortune teller. It is a man again and I could much prefere a female, but will make this work. There is no head, so I can just have a more muscular woman.
> 
> Happy, happy dance! Cue in the happy song here.


Jumping in on this thread...better late than never! SOOOooo many great ideas everybody!!!
pd~I can't believe that you've scored not 1, but 2 mannequins...let alone for a mere pittance. Kudos!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Kenneth said:


> I posted this in the "what did you find/buy today" thread but was suggested to post here as well!
> 
> These are spirit dice, I purchased them through the family of my sister's boyfriend. My sister and her boyfriend are moving together to Vegas tomorrow so I went to go visit with her today at her boyfriend's parent's house. They had a bunch of interesting things and so that is where I purchased the quija board and the spirit dice. They work similar to a quija board in that they're used to communicate with spirits. The only difference is that you ask the question and then toss the dice and search for any words or phrases that the spirits may be trying to tell you.
> 
> It comes with an invocation for benevolent spirits so as to not draw in any negative ones. I thought it was really odd because I had asked "where are you?" and if you look in the image slightly to the left they spelled out "car" which is where I was at.
> 
> View attachment 201299
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a link to their Etsy if you wish to purchase some of the dice.
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/shop/CrowsCupboard


love the dice


----------



## Saki.Girl

printersdevil said:


> I guess my question is how do you get the type to go over the original image from the Internet---like the Ouija Board?
> 
> Here is a pic from Pinterest of the Big Lots fortune teller sign. I sure hope they have it again.
> 
> View attachment 201087
> 
> 
> i did not know that sign was at big lots wow i will look this year too for it love it
> 
> 
> Here is also a picture of a steampunk fortune teller. Hallo, thought you would like this. Wish I would have found it sooner. I might have done one similar for June craft. I am helping sister pack to move this week. Still might give this a whirl for a table.
> 
> View attachment 201088


i did not know that sign was at big lots wow i will look this year too for it love it


----------



## Saki.Girl

how i would love to own this door they have posted for a long time and no takers now if they would drop the price 

http://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/mat/4536597610.html


----------



## Kelloween

printersdevil said:


> View attachment 201482
> 
> 
> Here is my second fortune teller mask. It looks funky because it is perched right now on a big bottle of hand sanitizer so I could get a photo.


Printer, I got eyes from here, I thought they would take long to get here..coming from China, but they arrived in a week..they will fit in a mask  and free shipping! and you get 4 sets

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00EQ28XRK/ref=oh_details_o02_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Paint It Black

Saki, 

That is a great door. We shopped for solid wood doors a couple years ago, and I have to say that isn't a bad price for a solid oak door with that kind of design and details. The question is whether the dimensions are right. It looks like it would be hard to cut it down to a smaller size without messing up the design. 




Saki.Girl said:


> how i would love to own this door they have posted for a long time and no takers now if they would drop the price
> 
> http://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/mat/4536597610.html


----------



## Bethany

Cool Masks Printer! 
Kelloween, Love the eyeballs. May have to order some of those. They'd be cool just sitting on the table. 

OK now been busy at my house. YES I know it isn't even the 4th of July, but I need to get the garage squared away & that means getting out some of the stuff for THE HOLIDAY!   (that's my story & I'm sticking to it) 
So.... here is the set up so far for Madame FaBooLous's Parlor
































It's all about the details I say.  The sun/moon things I got from DT are on the corners of the black "curtain. I also made some business cards for Madame FaBooLous. Will still be doing other things, but this is where it is now.


----------



## Saki.Girl

LOL wow betheny not even july haha my hubby would proble have me comitted if i did that much decorating all ready. lol but if i had a bigger place maybe he would be ok . 

looks good so far


----------



## Bethany

Well, we don't use the living room, so once I get the curtians up, they will be closed over the doorway.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Holy cow, how did u get hubby to believe that one lol...heck my little craft corner on the kitchen table is already about to drive mine insane. Lol

I'm hoping when I get my crates and barrels made (pirate theme) I can sneak them up on my plant shelf in my living room without him even noticing....cause lord help me if I start taking up garage space...

Btw, looks awesome....my favorite is the wardrobe...


----------



## Bethany

pumpkinpie, he doesn't care.  I am one lucky girl!! I put my Halloween ceramics out on the ledges above the TV Wed. too. 
I also have other signs & things up. We have been together for 23 years. Everyone learns, like me - like my Halloween 
I will be adding a skeleton to the wardrobe.  Everyone has skeletons in the closet


----------



## pumpkinpie

Lol

Well I need to get better at training this one then, we've been together almost 21 years and he ain't learned none of that....lol
But then again he at least puts up with me, my crafting messes and my party planning 24/7 so I guess he's still a keeper 

lol...good one, can't wait to see him


----------



## PoCoHauntGal

Saki.Girl said:


> how i would love to own this door they have posted for a long time and no takers Now if they would drop the price
> 
> http://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/mat/4536597610.html


That looks like a great door to recreate - a faux (foam) gothic door. You could carve out the details in foam, make faux hinges or use plastic garage door ornamental hinges or iron gate hardware, etc. Like the faux board tutorials but on a larger scale. Great for a haunt but the biggest benefit of doing it in foam is it would be light weight!!! That real wooden door would require major frame reinforcement to hang.


----------



## hallorenescene

saki, that is an awesome door. $400.00 probably isn't a bad price, but who can afford it.
Bethany, that is eye candy. I LOVE it.


----------



## printersdevil

Bethany, it is looking great. I am like you and love the small details. I love the spirit ball. Mine has a skeleton in it---I love yours.

Saki, I love the door!


----------



## printersdevil

Today is Texas/Oklahoma MNT day! I love this Saturday each month. I was so afraid that I would not be able to make it. We are in the middle of moving my sister and I really need to stay and help. However, I have been packing and moving small stuff all week. So, I am bailing on them. We had a wedding last night for my nephew, so family is here to help move furniture. I am headed out soon to go to Lady Sherry's.

Today's projects include monster mud items and shiatsu moving props. I am making fortune tellers. Have a big bag of possible clothing and my masks and massagers. Fun! Fun! Fun!

Here is the cool crystal ball looking thing that I got earlier this week for $1.99 It changes colors with the swirling look. Pretty cool.


----------



## Bethany

printersdevil said:


> Today is Texas/Oklahoma MNT day! I love this Saturday each month. I was so afraid that I would not be able to make it. We are in the middle of moving my sister and I really need to stay and help. However, I have been packing and moving small stuff all week. So, I am bailing on them. We had a wedding last night for my nephew, so family is here to help move furniture. I am headed out soon to go to Lady Sherry's.
> 
> Today's projects include monster mud items and shiatsu moving props. I am making fortune tellers. Have a big bag of possible clothing and my masks and massagers. Fun! Fun! Fun!
> 
> Here is the cool crystal ball looking thing that I got earlier this week for $1.99 It changes colors with the swirling look. Pretty cool.
> 
> View attachment 201588
> 
> View attachment 201589


Have fun!! Item brings Magic Mushroom to mind.


----------



## Saki.Girl

printersdevil said:


> Today is Texas/Oklahoma MNT day! I love this Saturday each month. I was so afraid that I would not be able to make it. We are in the middle of moving my sister and I really need to stay and help. However, I have been packing and moving small stuff all week. So, I am bailing on them. We had a wedding last night for my nephew, so family is here to help move furniture. I am headed out soon to go to Lady Sherry's.
> 
> Today's projects include monster mud items and shiatsu moving props. I am making fortune tellers. Have a big bag of possible clothing and my masks and massagers. Fun! Fun! Fun!
> 
> Here is the cool crystal ball looking thing that I got earlier this week for $1.99 It changes colors with the swirling look. Pretty cool.
> 
> View attachment 201588
> 
> View attachment 201589


omg that is so cool i wish i would have had like 10 of those for my dark alice theme


----------



## printersdevil

Here is my Clair Voyant, fortune teller so far. I have not added her "body yet" and so it is only the PVC pipe so far with the clothes draped around it. She is made on a wooden base over a Shiatsu Massager that gives her motion. Yea! Thank you Cyclone Jack for all the help. He was so great at Saturday's MNT and worked with me for a long time cutting boards and getting the custom height for my chair for this upper torso to sit in and be able to move her hands over the table. I am so excited about this and can't wait to finish her and then to do another in another style. I took 5 of the massagers for us to use and I am using 2 of them.


----------



## hallorenescene

printer, she is amazing. she has such a kind, knowing face. she would be fun to interact with. I can't wait to see her finished.


----------



## printersdevil

There is a photo of the Wicked Witch of the West gravestone in the Texas/Oklahoma MNT thread


----------



## Saki.Girl

she turned out great so far printer


----------



## jabnee

Love her!!! Can't wait to see it finished!!


----------



## Saki.Girl

I dig this


----------



## hallorenescene

saki, that is an awesome one. thanks for posting


----------



## Bethany

Should I make that my costume next year??


----------



## hallorenescene

Bethany, that would be a great costume. go for it.


----------



## Saki.Girl

i love it i will be on the hunt for a old door and her out fit kicks ***


----------



## Bethany

I would think the door is made of cardboard, I couldn't see carrying around a real door. But who knows. mine will be from cardboard.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Bethany said:


> I would think the door is made of cardboard, I couldn't see carrying around a real door. But who knows. mine will be from cardboard.


i would not be carring it around i would have it set up in my haunt


----------



## printersdevil

I sort of thought that it was a stationary prop, too. Love the look of it. Great booth for my Destiny Noes fortune teller.


----------



## Tannasgach

Meet my "Gypsy" -

























We adopted her from a German Shepherd Rescue home, she's a shepherd/lab mix born on 3/14/14 and her original name was Susie but now she's my Gypsy girl.


----------



## Bethany

Tannasgach said:


> Meet my "Gypsy" -
> 
> View attachment 202218
> 
> 
> View attachment 202219
> 
> 
> View attachment 202220
> 
> 
> We adopted her from a German Shepherd Rescue home, she's a shepherd/lab mix born on 3/14/14 and her original name was Susie but now she's my Gypsy girl.


I want to see Gypsy dressed as such come Halloween.


----------



## hallorenescene

tanna, she is precious


----------



## im the goddess

Man, great job everyone. Bethany, love the set up. I can't wait to see more.
Printer, the fortune teller is coming along great. 
Tannasgagach, Gypsie is beautiful. Congratulations.


----------



## printersdevil

Gypsy is adorable. I agree that she needs to dress the part on the 31st.


----------



## Saki.Girl

oh my gyspe is so pretty


----------



## Kenneth

Made another "poster" for our freakshow foyer that will bombard our guests when they come in. 

I don't claim to be a great artist, so hopefully it'll be decent in low lighting lol


----------



## printersdevil

Love it, Kenneth. I need to have my niece make me some signs.


----------



## Saki.Girl

The eyes are wicked cool great job. Eyes make everything on a painting and you did fantastic


----------



## im the goddess

Kenneth, that poster is multiple times better than I could do. Great job.


----------



## Kenneth

Thanks guys! I still have 4 more to do, then I need to work on my Marquee and my fiji mermaid and my signs. I'm trying to get them all done before August 20th. The 20th is my birthday so i've always considered the day after to be my official start to the Halloween season.


----------



## Bethany

OK Printer & Hallor, this week, I promise to get your envelopes out. They are filled, sealed & just need to go get postage on them.


----------



## hallorenescene

Kenneth, if you don't officially start till after your bday, then why are you trying to get them done before? and, I love that poster. very nicely done. I look forward to seeing more.
Bethany, thanks. I look forward to the sign.


----------



## Kenneth

hallorenescene said:


> Kenneth, if you don't officially start till after your bday, then why are you trying to get them done before? and, I love that poster. very nicely done.


Thanks! I'm just really finding my list this year to be rather tedious so I would like to get it all out of the way before the official start of my season so that way I can be a bit more relaxed and possibly have time to expand on smaller things I might want to do.


----------



## printersdevil

Okay have the names of my tellers.

Clair Voyant
Destiny Noes
Madame Fortunata
Madame Noitall
Madame Lumina
and maybe
Krystal Ball

LOL


----------



## hallorenescene

those are cool names. I like destiny nos the best.


----------



## printersdevil

My daughter has a friend with the last name Noes pronounced Nos. They used to kid her that she needed a kid named Destiny.


----------



## Kenneth

I like Madame Lumina ^_^


----------



## Saki.Girl

printersdevil said:


> Okay have the names of my tellers.
> 
> Clair Voyant
> Destiny Noes
> Madame Fortunata
> Madame Noitall
> Madame Lumina
> and maybe
> Krystal Ball
> 
> LOL


I like Krystal ball


----------



## MissMandy

Great thread! I'm going to turn my sun room into a fortune telling room for my party this year. I was planning on mainly decorating with gypsy fabrics over the windows, tables & chairs. I think it would make a big impact. Boy do I have a lot of reading to do lol


----------



## offmymeds

I like Krystal Ball too, that one made me laugh.

Hi Miss Mandy! Glad to see back on the boards


----------



## Bethany

Here is a close up of Madame FaBooLous' wardrobe shelves with items lit.


----------



## printersdevil

Just bought a light like the top one today, Bethany. I think I have one, but not sure. What kind of lights do you have in them?

Looking great!


----------



## Bethany

Printer, top one has green spider webbing in it and a DT Pumpkin light. Then Red one is a red flamed battery operated votive candle & I forgot to light the silver basket on the 3rd shelf it has a white DT flame pillar candle that changes colors in the bottom.


----------



## printersdevil

Thanks, Bethany. I have tried all kinds of things in my crystal balls and finally realized that the white globes are easier to work with than the clear ones because you can see the filler in the clear ones. I am liking the one like your green one with the sort of ridges. I thought it would look cool and your post proved that to me. I believe I bought one earlier in the summer. I really have to get an inventory going of all my stuff.

This has been a crazy summer. I have spent the past several weeks packing and moving my sister and I am worn out from the heat and exertion. I need to get something done about my knee, but have waited too late in the summer to do this. so, I guess I will just suffer and put it off. I have lots of things ready to ship out, just have to get to the post office to get them underway. It is so out of the way that I forget about it until after 5. I HAVE TO REMEMBER TO DO THIS!


----------



## Bethany

Printer, for the clear balls, you could always paint the inside of the ball. OH and they have that new spray paint that gives color but not opaque! AND it comes in all different colors!!

Hope you get some rest & things slow down. Don't put off the knee - things will only get worse. 

OK Madam FaBooLous' Business Card


----------



## printersdevil

Love it! I am working on signs for each table. since I am using the small woodish round tables with the screw in legs, I am going with 5X7 size signs for each. I think I will go ahead and do a few business cards for each


----------



## hallorenescene

Bethany, I love your cabinet. putting stuff together like that is so much fun. and your fortune telling card is fabulous.


----------



## printersdevil

I was searching the Forum for gypsy/fortune teller costumes and found several cool ones. You will need to scroll down the link to see. Love this couple costume by Rikki. Hubby and I were going to do this several years ago, but didn't.

Gypsy couple costumes by Rikki


Another couple idea by Forum member Saffyre:


----------



## Kenneth

I think Madame Malaforte is speaking to me because I got off work today and on the drive home I just had a sudden urge to make a turn and go to the goodwill and I'm so glad I did because I found my crystal ball and stand!


----------



## printersdevil

Kenneth, that is beautiful!


----------



## Echo Sorceress

Wow, Kenneth, that is my dream find! If you don't mind my asking, how much did you pay for it? Gotta get back to Goodwill to see if I can get something like that for myself!


----------



## printersdevil

Echo I am not sure if Kenneth's is like the ones I find, but I pick up the round ceiling fan globes at GW and thrift stores. The clear ones are pretty, but the white ones seem to work best because you can add things in the globe without it being seen. You can then find candle holders or other glass or metal containers for stands.


----------



## Echo Sorceress

Oh wow, ceiling fan globes? I never thought of using those. Thanks for the ideas, printersdevil!


----------



## hallorenescene

printers devil, I love the post of rikki and hubby's gypsy costumes.
Kenneth, sweet crystal ball.


----------



## Kenneth

Echo Sorceress said:


> Wow, Kenneth, that is my dream find! If you don't mind my asking, how much did you pay for it? Gotta get back to Goodwill to see if I can get something like that for myself!


It was 3 dollars total. It's actually like printer said and is just a glass globe that I spotted on the shelf and the crystal stand was on the shelf below it. I just kind of put them together and it was magic! 

I had originally been looking for one of the white globes but I couldn't pass this up. I'm sure I can figure out a way to bring it to life. 

Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## Bethany

Looking at kenneth's clear globe got me thinking. Could the same process be used like the Ornaments by printing an image on some transparency paper, cutting it to a circle the size around as the globe & then rolled and inserted into the globe? Just a thought. I seem to never find the cear globes. 

Like these ornaments that I got for a gift.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Loving everything people are doing. Sad I can not do this this year with vacation In Oct need to plan something easy. Since when I do thus I want it to be over the top. So next year it will have to be . 
Keep all the great ideas coming


----------



## hallorenescene

Bethany, those are cute ornaments


----------



## printersdevil

Took a break for a few days from the Forum. I have just been completely worn out from all the moving of my sister. It seems that all this extra exertion wasn't good for either my knee or shoulder and now my neck and back are bothering me again. Yuck!

I've decided that the shoulder is not going to get better and I am trying to settle with the insurance company. Just want to put this behind me and move on. It is sad that I have lost so much motion in it and I am left handed. There are many things that I just can't do with that hand anymore. 

On a good note, I have been spending lots of times pinning things on Pinterest! Lots and lots of new images for fortune tellers. I am going to try to have some of them printed. I know that Booswife has things printed on photo paper somewhere besides her printer. Everytime I try they turn me down due to copyright issues. I hope I can get these printed without having to spend a fortune on colored ink for my printer.


----------



## Bethany

Printer did you get your sign yet? Think it should have come last week.


----------



## printersdevil

No, I haven't. Mail just came and I got a package that was sent about the same time.

Was it in an envelope?


----------



## Bethany

yepper in a large manilla envelope so I didn't have to fold it. :/ Said expected delivery the 11th I do believe. Hmmm Wonder if hallor got hers.


----------



## printersdevil

Does anyone have a good way to make hands for props? I have pinned several things, but most deal with using plaster or something similar. I need something lightweight for PVC pipe fortune teller bodies.

I remember seeing someone post about buying some small (maybe vampire hands?) hands that were meant to be hanged on the wall. I just can't remember who posted of where they came from. Desperately need hands to wave over the cards and crystal balls.

I really haven't done much to these yet. Have to get on this, but need hands!

I stuck one of the small head scarf things I bought on the real cosmetology mannequin head today and she looks pretty good. I thought that she didn't have enough makeup and didn't want to mess her up trying to add. However, she has an olive looking skin tone and looks okay. At least okay enough for me! lol
I have two styro wig heads painted flesh colored, but am so aftraid of messing them up by paining eyes and lips. A paint brush in my hand is a deadly weapon.

Bethany, I just went out to make sure that I didn't not check the mail on Saturday, because the mailman brought it to the door today with package. Nothing was in there. I sure hope it comes tomorrow. I am so looking forward to the sign.


----------



## Bethany

This does not make me happy.  I went and mailed them at the PO.


----------



## printersdevil

Fortune Teller Booth Prop


This is so funny and could be so much fun to make


----------



## printersdevil

Great Fortune Teller Party Activities


This has a lot of ideas and activities that can be done for your guests. Love all the ideas from this blog

I know that I posted about his site earlier on this thread, but just found some new stuff that has posted recently and I want to be sure that I have it all to come back to see. Mr. Chicken


----------



## Saki.Girl

printersdevil said:


> Took a break for a few days from the Forum. I have just been completely worn out from all the moving of my sister. It seems that all this extra exertion wasn't good for either my knee or shoulder and now my neck and back are bothering me again. Yuck!
> 
> I've decided that the shoulder is not going to get better and I am trying to settle with the insurance company. Just want to put this behind me and move on. It is sad that I have lost so much motion in it and I am left handed. There are many things that I just can't do with that hand anymore.
> 
> On a good note, I have been spending lots of times pinning things on Pinterest! Lots and lots of new images for fortune tellers. I am going to try to have some of them printed. I know that Booswife has things printed on photo paper somewhere besides her printer. Everytime I try they turn me down due to copyright issues. I hope I can get these printed without having to spend a fortune on colored ink for my printer.


she has them printed from walmart


----------



## Saki.Girl

printersdevil said:


> Does anyone have a good way to make hands for props? I have pinned several things, but most deal with using plaster or something similar. I need something lightweight for PVC pipe fortune teller bodies.
> 
> I remember seeing someone post about buying some small (maybe vampire hands?) hands that were meant to be hanged on the wall. I just can't remember who posted of where they came from. Desperately need hands to wave over the cards and crystal balls.
> 
> I really haven't done much to these yet. Have to get on this, but need hands!
> 
> I stuck one of the small head scarf things I bought on the real cosmetology mannequin head today and she looks pretty good. I thought that she didn't have enough makeup and didn't want to mess her up trying to add. However, she has an olive looking skin tone and looks okay. At least okay enough for me! lol
> I have two styro wig heads painted flesh colored, but am so aftraid of messing them up by paining eyes and lips. A paint brush in my hand is a deadly weapon.
> 
> Bethany, I just went out to make sure that I didn't not check the mail on Saturday, because the mailman brought it to the door today with package. Nothing was in there. I sure hope it comes tomorrow. I am so looking forward to the sign.


I made these hands from some flat ones the one on the right I had just bent at the knuckle then filled in the space with hot glue and painted the one on left is the finished one.


----------



## printersdevil

Are those skeleton hands? Where did you get them/ Looking for something that doesn't cost a bunch. I keep finding hands that are $30.

That clock is super awesome!


----------



## Saki.Girl

mine came in a graveyard kit I got I did fine this though 

http://mizehaunt.com/tutorials/hands/hands.htm


----------



## printersdevil

Cool, saki. Maybe I can do that! Fingers crossed.


----------



## kakugori

RE: fortune teller booth. If you want a big one, go ask at Lowe's or Home Depot or another appliance seller for a refrigerator box. It's nice and sturdy, and just the right size for one person and a chair. It's sturdy enough to cut a door into with no problem getting in and out. We've reinforced ours with some boards in 2 corners and angle brackets under the shelf table top - we remove them for storage. First year we didn't use the boards and it was fine, but year 2 it needed more support after laying on its side for a year and also to protect it from the wind. 

This was the inspiration.


----------



## printersdevil

Kakugoiri, that link doesn't work anymore. Do you have pictures of your fortune teller booth?


I would love to see it.


----------



## MichaelMyers1

http://www.ebay.com/itm/144-Fortune...136?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item51953cb2f8
I replied on another thread about a fun, cheap gift to hand out..I gave these out at my last party and everyone loved them!! They would be perfect for a fortune teller party!!


----------



## hallorenescene

you did nice on the hands saki, and I like the oracle. 
Michael, I have a bunch of those fish and hope to give them out this year.


----------



## printersdevil

I have used the fish for many things and everyone loves them from kids to adults. Gotta get an order in. There is a carnival supply store named U.S. Toys in the Dallas area that I have to get to soon. They carry so much stuff. Thanks, Michael Myers for the reminder.


----------



## offmymeds

I used those fish for my Carnevil party. Used them in the treat bags and gave them out on Halloween night to the ToT'ers.

those are great hands Saki


----------



## StacyN

Here is a version of the refrigerator box Fortune Teller Booth...You could still use your own prop figure, but the booth itself is neat.


fortune teller booth


----------



## kakugori

StacyN said:


> Here is a version of the refrigerator box Fortune Teller Booth...You could still use your own prop figure, but the booth itself is neat.
> 
> 
> fortune teller booth



This is the one I was linking to...apparently I pasted the address twice. I looked for a picture of mine, but apparently I don't have one that's not dark and blurry - [one] and [two]. It's really pretty large.


----------



## hallorenescene

stacin, and kakugory, you both have nice booths.


----------



## printersdevil

Cool booths. TFS


----------



## printersdevil

My fabulous sign for Clair Voyant, my fortune teller came today from Bethany! It is so perfect. I put it in a frame and wanted to show it off.

Bethany mailed this about 10 days ago and it was to be delivered by last Friday. I just knew that it had been lost in the mail since it had not arrived. I kept hounding my mailman and today I came home and it was here!!! Wow, I think it could have walked here in this length of time, but the mail did deliver!!!!

Thank you, Bethany. Clair and I love it!!!!


----------



## hallorenescene

printer, that sign rocks. I love it, and the frame looks great.


----------



## Kenneth

Omg I love that, printer!!


----------



## diajoh

Found an eHow link to an easy crystal ball, using a cell phone and black fabric. It's a Madame Leota one, but it would make a fun party prop.
I do not have a cell phone, and would not know how to use one (I have an older one with no screen, and it took me FIVE YEARS to figure out that the reason I could not make a call on it was that you had to press the send button. I thought if you dialed the numbers, the call went through, just like a real phone). Maybe I should have had kids. Please, God, don't make digital toilets or I'll never be able to take a whiz in public.
Um, edited to add the link (duh): http://www.ehow.com/boards/super-simple-crystal-ball-17068010/


----------



## printersdevil

Hmmm.... great idea Diajoh. I remember seeing this before, but never really looked at it. I didn't know there was an infinite link feature. Will have to check this out. I have many crystal ball globes and even have a stand that is taller that looks just like that gold one. '

TFS.


----------



## celipops

Printersdevil, you inspired me.....


----------



## printersdevil

OMG, that is fabulous! How do you do this?

I also just looked at your graphic for the Tempt your Fate Game. I would love to see and possibly use your fortunes if you would share.

I did a game a few years ago called Good Witch or Bad Witch. That year I had made name tags with my Be WITCHY theme and a cute graphic for everyone. Each also had a name on it. Since this is an all female event, we usually have several young witches. I had them choose a number every so often and determine if they were a good witch or bad witch by drawing a piece of paper out of a cauldron. If they were a good witch, they got a prize. If they were a bad witch they had to do something. We did use some drinking fates or fortunes, but also a lot of just funny exhibition things. Some were dancing and singing songs like Witchy Woman, Monster Mash, telling about some embarrassing event (from a list), etc.

I am about to start working on this for this year. Since my party is a Conjurerer's event this year, this would be fun.

I was thinking about using the Good Witch, Bad Which Game plus one I made up called Which Witch? where I either show photos of famous witches and they have to write down who they are or sometimes we play with them naming the movie/television show they were in. I have photos for movies, television and cartoons. Could be 3 games. I have used these on a easel with the printed photos and have even put them on a digital photo frame.

This year I think I will do them as a PowerPoint and display on the big screen television making it more fun to see. If I get my butt in gear, I would love to make one like this with video clips from great witch movies to have them identify. I haven't worked it out yet, but was thinking about trying to get something as a game that was more of a fortune teller or conjurer of some kind. 

I may just send out my RSVPs and ask for some info in return (need a clever way to ask) and then I could do numerology info for each. I also have the fabulous Fortune Teller Game from booswife02 from the Mini Reaper and have a friend who will do Tarot cards readings for fun. I have a Ouija board (two kinds) but don't want them played with. They still creep me even though I did have one as a teen. I will use as décor.

Would love some songs that fit this theme. Ideas? 
Black Magic Woman
Spooky

There have to be a lot that would work. Then comes my challenge of getting them onto an MP3 or CD. I am so ignorant in this area. I have to get cracking on this.


----------



## celipops

Publisher - The way I create everything I do. Well that and photoshop. It's odd that it uploaded with a seam in it, the original is clean. 
I just came up with the ideas on the bus after i read your post about the pirating for dummies. Isnt it fun? lol 

I love the witch idea. Last Year for scary tales I did Which Witch is Which... fun with the props in the room too - and people could play at their leisure


----------



## printersdevil

I remember you sharing this last year! It is great!!!


----------



## printersdevil

Fortune Teller Game link at Oriental Trading Company.


----------



## hallorenescene

diajoh, I know the feeling. I just got a fancy tv and couldn't figure out how to work it. after 2 months my grandson and his girlfriend sat down with me and was going to show me how to work it. my grandsons girlfriend said, well, if you were like my grandma, she would need pencil and paper to write down the directions. my grandson looked at her and said...so will my grandma. lol. well, it took 3 times of him explaining things, but I got it for the most part now. but I tell you what, there are some things on the computer they don't get. lol.
cellipops, that looks like a cool game
printersdevil, I like that fortune teller game.


----------



## diajoh

Witchy songs ... I'm in my 50s, my choices will reflect that. I don't necessarily know the titles, but what I think are the titles should be pretty close.
I Put a Spell On You. Witch Doctor. Black Magic Woman. Witch Queen of New Orleans. Season of the Witch. Witchy Woman, She's Just a Devil Woman with Evil on her Mind, That Old Black Magic (wasn't that Frank Sinatra? or Dean Martin?), It's Witchcraft (Sinatra), Witch's Promise (Jethro Tull), Marie LaVeau (don't remember. It was 60s or 70s and it might have been called something else), Dark Lady (Cher), Marianne Faithfull sang a witch song but I don't remember much about it. Alison Gross (Steeleye Span. about an ugly witch), The Twelve Witches (another Steeleye Span), The Two Magicians (another one. About a witch being chased by a magician. She changes form to escape him, but it doesn't work. It's like a magical game of rock, paper, scissors). I really liked Steeleye Span, LOL. Ding Dong the Witch is Dead (if I had had a funeral for my Wiccan mom, I would have played that. She'd have laughed).
The theme songs from Bewitched, Charmed, Sabrina (the cartoon), maybe HRPuffinstuff (remember Witchypoo?) or The Addams Family ... that about does it for me.


----------



## diajoh

I just looked up Marie LaVeau. There are two versions of the same song. One is Dr Hook and the Medicine Show. That's the one I remember. But there's another version by Bobby Bare that's kind of country, and it's really good too.


----------



## diajoh

I really need sleep. Did you mean fortune telling songs? That's really hard. There's a famous one called Fortune Teller by Benny Spellman. There are a lot of different versions of it, some better than others. Crystal Ball (styx), Chapter 24 (Pink Floyd. About the I Ching), Age of Aquarius, Gemini Dreams, Wheel of Fortune (Kay Starr), 
Sort of related to fortune telling (okay, maybe not) I'm looking over a 4-leaf clover, Luck be a Lady Tonight, good luck bad luck (skynard), Fly like an Eagle (into the future), 
Sort-of tarot related (if you stretch it): Fool on the Hill, Let it Be (Temperance), Bad Moon Rising, Sympathy For the Devil, Here Comes the Sun, All Along the Watchtower (The Tower), He's a Magic Man (the Magician), Let Him Dangle (the Hanged Man. It's an Elvis costello song.) Don't Fear the Reaper (Death). Ticket to Ride (Chariot. Are there songs about chariots?). 
I really do need sleep. Time for a pill. Otherwise my cat will start -- oh crap. Too late.


----------



## printersdevil

Thanks diajoh! I was really looking for fortune teller songs, but you reminded me of some witchy ones that I don't have. I had a great CD of witchy songs that tannagush sent me a few years ago and I couldn't find it last year. It had quite a few of the ones above and I loved it. I so hope to find it. I don't even know how to start to make my own. Some of the ones you listed I don't remember. I will be looking ALL of them up.

You at least have ideas on the fortune teller ones. I was totally blank.

THANKS for the input.


----------



## frogkid11

Hey Printer, here are a few more I was researching for myself:
- Fate by Chaka Khan
- The Eyes of Fate - The Incredible String Band
- Simple Twist of Fate - several artists
- Fortune Teller - Maroon 5 (not sure I'll use this because he's saying "I'm not a fortune teller....")


----------



## printersdevil

Madame Misery is on her way to me for my 60th birthday!!!! Yeah. I so love her!


----------



## frogkid11

printersdevil said:


> Madame Misery is on her way to me for my 60th birthday!!!! Yeah. I so love her!


Congrats on your birthday present to yourself (aren't they always the best !!!). Post your likes/dislikes about her for those of us who are still on the fence about buying her versus making our own.


----------



## printersdevil

I am making four---or trying to make them. I bought two masks and have two Styrofoam heads that are being painted.

I wanted Madame Misery because she is so great looking. Also add to that the price is not bad and then there is free shipping until midnight tonight and $10 off right now. That made her a total cost of $69 which is awesome for a complete fully dressed full size prop.


There were several other things that I wanted from OT tonight, but decided to wait on them despite the free shipping. I was tempted to go ahead and order and save $. I was very surprised and pleased to just find an email from them with a $5 off coupon on an order of over $49 or so dollars and free shipping if ordered before Aug. 31!!!

Win! Win!


----------



## hallorenescene

congratulations printer. did your family come through, or did you buy her yourself? either way, you got her. yippee kyi yi a


----------



## printersdevil

LOL, I am watching the Late Lare Show with Craig whats his name. He has Larry King on there and they are talking about fortune tellers.


----------



## punkineater

printersdevil said:


> Madame Misery is on her way to me for my 60th birthday!!!! Yeah. I so love her!





printersdevil said:


> I am making four---or trying to make them. I bought two masks and have two Styrofoam heads that are being painted.
> 
> I wanted Madame Misery because she is so great looking. Also add to that the price is not bad and then there is free shipping until midnight tonight and $10 off right now. That made her a total cost of $69 which is awesome for a complete fully dressed full size prop.
> 
> 
> There were several other things that I wanted from OT tonight, but decided to wait on them despite the free shipping. I was tempted to go ahead and order and save $. I was very surprised and pleased to just find an email from them with a $5 off coupon on an order of over $49 or so dollars and free shipping if ordered before Aug. 31!!!
> 
> Win! Win!


Always nice to get something you REALLY want for your birthday! Can't wait to hear what you think of her in person, and see your pics too!


----------



## printersdevil

I just went ahead and ordered her myself. Hubby and I don't do birthday gifts. I was sort of moaning about not really feeling right spending the money on her right now and he said, order her. So, I did!


----------



## printersdevil

I picked these up yesterday at GW and a thrift store. I still haven't decided what to use on my fortune tellers for clothing. I have a large selection of items, just can't decide. I picked up these two black belts to use. I wish I could find some wider ones to use like a corset, but think these will do--along with the others I got recently.

The three necklaces were found at my fav thrift store. The two bigger ones will have some fortune teller image and a cardboard back added to them. You know fortune tellers need lots of jewelry and I have been picking up along the way.


----------



## LairMistress

I don't know if this would be of interest to anyone, but I am willing to scan these and put them in an online photo album, if anyone would like to print them out. They are retro-looking cards for each constellation. This is just one example that I found online, but I have the entire set of cards. They aren't playing card size, they are larger than a paperback book.

I'm not sure which online site would be best to save them to. Photobucket seems to shrink images, so I don't like to use their site anymore. I have a couple of accounts on other sites, but have never tried to print from them. If anyone has suggestions on a good place to keep things to print at a decent size (without losing resolution), please let me know. I'd be happy to make an account if it's free.

Also, I don't mind scanning the whole set, because I figure not everyone would necessarily want to use the same cards.


----------



## hallorenescene

printer, I would put the wide belt on, and then layer the other belt on top. I think they are both very nice and would look good together. the necklaces are cool too. besides fortune tellers pictures in them, you could use pictures of talismans. like an eye in one.
lair, that is a very nice card.


----------



## printersdevil

Cool idea hallorenescene about layering the belts! 

I will look into some talismans, too. That would probably be much better looking.

Thank you!!!


----------



## PoCoHauntGal

Some reading on gypsy fortune tellers from Gypsy Sorcery and Fortune Telling
by Charles Godfrey Leland:

http://www.sacred-texts.com/pag/gsft/


----------



## hallorenescene

poco, that looks like a good book.


----------



## diajoh

Party favor ideas: Oracle in a Jar (I actually thought about making these and selling on eBay) as a memorial to my mom. I forget what most of them are (it's been 3.5 years), but here's what I recall:
A jar filled with everything you need to predict the future. Miniatures, so it all fits in a baby food jar. These are purely for fun, so there's a great deal of inaccuracy (not to mention personal interpretation by whoever uses them). More like "misfortune tellers" than actual divination devices.
Think about the tiny things you find at book stores: Buddha in a Box, Voodoo Doll Kit, etc: 
Runes: Cloth (diagram printed on it if necessary), runes, directions for use, rune legend. (legend meaning a chart with the rune on one side and the meaning of the rune on the other. Like a map legend).
Bones: Various bones (game hen, chicken, beef, roadkill), cloth, salt, directions, legend.
Dice: Cloth, dice, legend, directions.
Voodoo: Doll, pins, directions, list of interesting curses.
Teetotum: Basically a dreidl/teetotum painted to have answers a la Magic 8-Ball
Magic 8-Ball: 8-sided die, legend, directions.
Crappy Fortunes: Paper or cloth map, legend, jar full of poop: hamster turd, rabbit turd, etc. Get from pet store. Save this for someone you don't like much. The smaller the turd that lands in the happy face, the less misfortune he or she will have. 
Gems: Cloth, ten gems (can be plastic beads), legend, Each gem color or shape represents a life condition (hell, greed, control, learning, anger, joy, striving, etc). Read sort of like tarot cards, or throw onto diagram and interpret that way. Like I said, this is for fun and you should make it all up.
Rorschach: Absorbent paper diagram (like blotter paper), vial of water, directions. Close your eyes and scatter the water on the diagram. Interpret the wet spots (you could have fun with that, now that I think about wet spots).
Viscera: Little Fimo viscera, cloth (shaped like a chicken?), directions.
Scrying: MIniature clear glass tile from craft store painted black on back side, cloth, directions, maybe birthday candle?
I-Ching: Painted toothpicks or 3 coins, legend, directions. Problem is, this is too complicated. So don't call it I Ching, make it much simpler.
Fortune Teller: The paper kind you played with as a girl. Make a few and stick in a jar. Have them folded up first. Different colors for different themes (love, work, money).
There were so many divination types that I recall reading about decades ago -- throwin chestnuts in the fire, peeling apples to find the name of your future husband, etc.


----------



## LairMistress

I just remembered something that may or may not help people. While I realize that you can probably easily print out random tarot card faces from the internet, there was once a store where you could buy individual cards.

It's not a large chain really, and just on the west coast and in the southwest as far as I know. The store is called Psychic Eye, and the one that I used to visit in Las Vegas (on Charleston Blvd) used to sell cards that they had previously used for display, and partial decks that were missing cards. They just had them out loose in a bin, and you could pick whichever cards you wanted, very cheap. 

I had bought a few for making displays and jewelry, but unfortunately, they were lost with a lot of my other items in the move. 

Perhaps other "occult" or "New Age" shops do the same. It might be worth a shot to call and find out.


----------



## printersdevil

Great ideas. This theme is so much fun. I am loving it. Madame Misery should be here today according to tracking!!!


----------



## diajoh

Found two crafts on Instructables. One is a digital magic 8-ball made with a digital keychain. The other is a giant magic 8-ball that's pretty easy. Paper mache, a beach ball, a piece of foam, and a jar of blue water. Not sophisticated, but easy. http://www.instructables.com/id/Giant-Magic-8-Ball/
The digital one is pretty cool but I have no skills in that department. Paper mache and a beach ball? Yeah, that's about my level.


----------



## printersdevil

Love the large 8 ball! TFS. Would love to have one, but I have never paper maeched.


----------



## hallorenescene

diajoh, very interesting. thanks for all the ideas.


----------



## frogkid11

Posted this in the General category under "what did you find/buy today" thread but wanted to also post it here for future references. I went to Michaels and scavenged the clearance section of the jewelry. Despite pieces being marked clearance of $1.99 or $2.99 - most all of them rang up between $.29, $.59, or $.99. Picked up some pieces specifically because of the Fortune Teller needed for this year (see the pieces in the upper right corner - they are zodiac sign inspired) but also picked up a few general pieces to put on my static lady props when they aren't Carnival guests.


----------



## diajoh

Some more song ideas vaguely related to fortune telling. I don't know any of them, LOL: 
Cards Never Lie - Beyonce Knowles
It's In the Cards -- Devil Driver
In the Cards - The Meteors
Not in the Cards -- Rhett Akins
Heart of the Cards -- Yu Gi Oh
Fortune Telling Cards -- Billy Eckstine (a 1950s song and I can't find it anywhere. Just references for it)
Fortune Teller -- Deep Purple (okay, I heard of them. Just never listened to them)
Fortune Teller -- Sugar
Two Russian ones on the song Gadalka Youtube links: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WXWq7sB5k3s and https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L51beH5O3uQ&feature=player_embedded (nifty card props in this). Translation: http://marygreer.wordpress.com/2012/09/09/gadalka-a-popular-russian-fortune-teller-song/
Good Fortune - PJ Harvey
I can't believe Dr Demento doesn't have anything on this topic. What a hard topic about which to find songs!


----------



## punkineater

Here was my idea to spruce up this Fortune Teller mask purchased on ebay....I have eyes, which were also purchased in lots from ebay for other props, glued on some red yard thread for veins, then glued the eyes onto the mask. For this pic, I just put the mask on over a latex skelly & covered her shoulders with a piece of red lace. I call her Madame Feldman, because I didn't get her eyes lined up evenly, but ended up we think it gives her a little more character.


----------



## printersdevil

I love her!!! Do you know who you bought the eyes from on ebay. I really need to find some. TFS Madame Feldman with us. Did you order from China? Those are the only ones that I find and I was a little hesitant to order. If so, how long did it take and what size did you get. They show the sizes and again, not a clue here.


Diajoh, I spent this evening listening to some of the songs you listed. Thank you so much. Now I just have to figure out how to get them into a usable format. This is an area that I know NOTHING about.

Also, I noticed that this fortune teller mask is available again on ebay if anyone wants her. She is really cool.


----------



## Tannasgach

She makes a great gypsy punkineater, I love the crooked eyes!

On another note - 
these songs may have already been posted but they immediately come to my mind -

Fleetwood Mac - _Gypsy_ [Stevie Nicks]
Cher - _Gypsy, Tramps and Thieves_


----------



## Paint It Black

pumpkineater, great job on the fortune teller eyes. I agree with everyone else. They really add impact and personality!!


----------



## offmymeds

She looks awesome punkineater! Madame Feldman, lol...now that's funny


----------



## punkineater

Thank you, printer, PIB, Tannasgach & omm! Happy somebody caught the reference to Marty Feldman, omm 

This is what I've ordered, printer. Search ebay for the best price & lot quantity on 24mm half round eyes(about 1"), I just type in 'eyeballs'. There will be several sellers, all coming out of China, free shipping inc. I have bought from 2 diff sellers, no issues whatsoever. Package has arrived within 1 week!
here's an example:
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trk...S0&_nkw=24pc+lot+fake+eyes&_sacat=0&_from=R40
http://www.ebay.com/itm/16pcs-Scare...931?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item45fb6a57cb

The lots I've ordered have been 24 pieces for around $12 +free ship. Hope this helps!


----------



## Saki.Girl

frogkid11 said:


> Posted this in the General category under "what did you find/buy today" thread but wanted to also post it here for future references. I went to Michaels and scavenged the clearance section of the jewelry. Despite pieces being marked clearance of $1.99 or $2.99 - most all of them rang up between $.29, $.59, or $.99. Picked up some pieces specifically because of the Fortune Teller needed for this year (see the pieces in the upper right corner - they are zodiac sign inspired) but also picked up a few general pieces to put on my static lady props when they aren't Carnival guests.
> 
> View attachment 205116


those are so wicked cool pieces


----------



## printersdevil

Thanks punkineater! Will order some eyeballs!


----------



## Deadna

punkineater said:


> Here was my idea to spruce up this Fortune Teller mask purchased on ebay....I have eyes, which were also purchased in lots from ebay for other props, glued on some red yard thread for veins, then glued the eyes onto the mask. For this pic, I just put the mask on over a latex skelly & covered her shoulders with a piece of red lace. I call her Madame Feldman, because I didn't get her eyes lined up evenly, but ended up we think it gives her a little more character.
> View attachment 205176


I think the eyes are perfect...might even make one a little milky to make her look older and decrepid!


----------



## hallorenescene

frog kid, those are delightful charms. I can't believe the price. good score.
diajoh, thanks for the list of songs. perfect for a fortune teller room.
punkineater, I agree, the eyes add character. that madame looks fabulous.


----------



## printersdevil

Ouija movie coming in the fall

Not my thing, but saw this link on the other Halloween site.


----------



## printersdevil

For those of you doing a fortune teller at a carnival, check out the For sale by Individuals. There is a giant gypsy fortune teller prop just listed.


----------



## hallorenescene

printer, that movie looks scary. if it's as scary as the ring, I can handle that. if it's as scary as the conjuring, that's pretty scary.


----------



## diajoh

Here's a different ouija board movie 
. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FRDaAtbn46Y


----------



## diajoh

Ooooh! Look what I found on Instructables! Make a clairvoyant lava lamp! http://www.instructables.com/id/Clairvoyant-Lamp/


----------



## printersdevil

OMG, diajoh that is fantastic. Love, it and can't wait to make it.


----------



## hallorenescene

diajoh, that is a really cool lamp. I just put that in my save box


----------



## The Halloween Lady

diajoh said:


> Ooooh! Look what I found on Instructables! Make a clairvoyant lava lamp! http://www.instructables.com/id/Clairvoyant-Lamp/


This looks like a really cool and unique project. I can envision a lot of different possibilities that could be really interesting.


----------



## printersdevil

Here is a link to The Halloween Lady's fortune teller from a past year. She is awesome, too. Love the face. Tell us more about her---is this a mask?


----------



## The Halloween Lady

printersdevil said:


> Here is a link to The Halloween Lady's fortune teller from a past year. She is awesome, too. Love the face. Tell us more about her---is this a mask?


Thanks Printer. Actually she is a hard shell (hollow back) witch prop I found on Craig's list probably close to 7 or maybe 8 years ago. She holds so many good memories from when my kids still lived at home that I try hard to incorporate her in some way or another into my yearly haunt. I add wigs and accessories to try and help her fit my theme.


----------



## hallorenescene

she is awesome halloween lady. thanks for posting this for us printer.


----------



## printersdevil

Here's a first glimpse of my first fortune teller prop. She still doesn't have eyes, jewelry or hands. Needs some tweaking. I think I may remove the coin belt, too. Pretty proud of her! She is made with PVC pipes and connectors on a metal standing fan base. I added the long sleeve shirt so I could stuff her upper body with plastic bags for bulk. I just stapled the shirt to the skirt!

Excuse the mess-I just dumped all the clothes and scarves and have been digging through them. You can see the base and the shiatsu massager in the back that will also be one. I undressed it to work on the movement of the massager.


----------



## Kenneth

She's looking good printer! Excited to see the finished product!


----------



## im the goddess

Printer, she looks great.


----------



## im the goddess

punkineater said:


> Here was my idea to spruce up this Fortune Teller mask purchased on ebay....I have eyes, which were also purchased in lots from ebay for other props, glued on some red yard thread for veins, then glued the eyes onto the mask. For this pic, I just put the mask on over a latex skelly & covered her shoulders with a piece of red lace. I call her Madame Feldman, because I didn't get her eyes lined up evenly, but ended up we think it gives her a little more character.
> View attachment 205176


 She turned out great. I like how her right eye is off like it is seeing a vision.


----------



## LoveAndEyeballs

She's coming along nicely, printersdevil! Just bought some PVC today for my "tall man" prop.


----------



## scareme

Printersdevil asked for a picture of my fortune teller I had a few years back. She had gone on an extreme diet right before Halloween. I don't have any night pictures, but the crystal skull lit up.


----------



## hallorenescene

http://www.improvementscatalog.com/...asonal-and-gifts/halloween-decorations/288536
printer, is this the witch you said you were looking for. i can't remember. if so, i think it is on 30% off sale right now. i tried to post it in your profile, but it woudn't accept it.
printer, she looks great. just as a thought, how would your gypsy lady look if you took the belt and attached it to the scarf framing the face?
scareme, nice set up. love the cloth back ground. and that is a pretty cute princess there. i see she is getting a reading. let me guess....she got lots of candy that night.


----------



## printersdevil

Hallo, I love her. I don't see a sale price. Is there a coupon. It is a cheap price, but doesn't show on sale. Am I missing something?


----------



## booswife02

For those of you with home goods stores I found this beautiful palmistry candle today for Mrs Saki! It says the aroma enhances the senses. Smells like Gardenias but the box is gorgeous. I don't even have anything fortune teller and I want to keep it. Haha... Alas it's going in Saki's fortune teller reaper box  love u Saki!!


----------



## booswife02

As soon as my household goods arrive and things are unpacked I'll get my promised fortune teller items made and mailed out to those of you I've promised things to


----------



## Kenneth

Ooooo! I love that candle! I hope my HomeGoods will have them, I'll have to make a trip and check it out. Was it with Halloween stuff or with other candles?


----------



## Saki.Girl

booswife02 said:


> For those of you with home goods stores I found this beautiful palmistry candle today for Mrs Saki! It says the aroma enhances the senses. Smells like Gardenias but the box is gorgeous. I don't even have anything fortune teller and I want to keep it. Haha... Alas it's going in Saki's fortune teller reaper box  love u Saki!!


wow i need one of those to cool


----------



## booswife02

It was on an end cap of other Halloween candles amongst a bunch of Yankee candles. 
I'm so glad you like it Saki. It'll be comming your way soon!


----------



## printersdevil

That candle is really cool, booswife.

I planned to do some fortune teller stuff this year and then had you as my Mini Secret Reaper. You got me so fired up about this that I am now building multiple large fortune teller props and keep adding and adding to this. LOL you are such an enabler.


----------



## booswife02

Haha....there are worse things to be than an enabler. Hahaha...I had never really paid that much attention to fortune teller stuff until you inspired me so we're even. Haha.... I learned so much and it's super cool!


----------



## Tannasgach

I've been having a terrible trying to put together a gypsy costume for Carnevil this year. First I thought of using golds, purples, turquoise, etc but didn't think it was Halloweeny enough nor the right turn-of-the-century look I'm going for. Then I thought 'peasant gypsy' using muted colors, paisley, and flowers but didn't think it was circusy enough.

Yesterday I was GW looking at skirts for the umpteenth time and found a striped skirt that may just work. It is cheaply made but definitely has that circus gypsy look to me.

Well today I was looking for gypsy dress ideas and found this -









That's the skirt I got; it is actually from a costume. haha. Oh well, it's a start.


----------



## frogkid11

Great find, Tanna. Makes you wonder if the rest of the costume was divided up and put onto other racks because they didn't realize it went together. Lovin' the look for your fortune teller.


----------



## Paint It Black

Good eye on the skirt, Tanna. That it was actually from a fortune teller/gypsy costume is really funny. I like the peasant blouse look. Add lots of coined jewelry and scarves, and you have a great look.


----------



## GiggleingGhost

This is an amazing thread people! I had no idea there was so much information out there about fortune telling. Wow . . . outstanding! I'm just sorry all I have to add is my jaw that dropped on the floor as I read this thread. Lol. 


GiggleingGhost aka GG


----------



## printersdevil

Come join the fun giggleing ghost!


----------



## hallorenescene

booswife, I'm not into candles persay, but sometimes exceptions are made. I love that candle.
tanna, I think frogkid has a point. maybe you should scour the shirt and scarf racks, good chance it's there. that is a cute gypsy outfit.
printer, maybe I just read the site wrong, I don't see it for sale now either. I also had a catalog and thought maybe it was posted in the catalog, but I can't find the catalog. it only had one page in the catalog featuring Halloween. that witch was one of the things featured on that page.


----------



## hallorenescene

okay printer, improvement catalog is having a 25% off sale. today is the last day. try code MP4W429. you can get the witch there. also, it's not fortune teller info, but still wanted to mention they have a very cool harvester scarecrow. it would be worth checking out


----------



## printersdevil

Need ideas for a sign or invite for my Conjurer's Consortium for this year's Be WITCHY party. I would like to have something that encompasses or welcomes all that fall in this area-witches, wizards, fortune tellers, etc


----------



## a_granger

printersdevil said:


> Need ideas for a sign or invite for my Conjurer's Consortium for this year's Be WITCHY party. I would like to have something that encompasses or welcomes all that fall in this area-witches, wizards, fortune tellers, etc


I was working on one for this and got side tracked. I'll try to have one this week printer. Such a cool idea you had.


----------



## Eviejenn

I've decided that this year I'm going to convert half of my screened in porch into a fortune teller's den & pass out candy there. (The other half of the porch will be screened off to project a ghost video onto the windows.) I think I've got some good basics - animated "crystal ball" with talking head, various tarot & fortune telling cards, ouija board & palmistry hand. I was thinking about trying to make the ouija table from the "How to Haunt your House" website. Has anyone done this project, and if so, any advice or tips? Also - I bought a pack of Fortune Teller Fish to pass out to the older kids. There are around 140 fish in a pack, so if anyone would like to have one to try out, please let me know. I'd be happy to send you one if you'll send me a self-addressed, stamped envelope.


----------



## Eviejenn

I found a lot of vintage images online. I think I will print and frame some of these to add to the ambiance....


----------



## Eviejenn

Fortune teller, late 1800's


----------



## printersdevil

Eviejenn, did you see the images on the first few pages of this thread that booswife02 printed out and had framed for me in the Mini Reaper? She also made a wonderful photo album of more. I have a big Pinterest board titled Fortune Tellers that has tons of these, too. 

Be sure to add any photos or other ideas that you have on this thread so we will have all the fortune telling stuff together.


----------



## printersdevil

Gypsy-fortune teller wagon

Just saw this on the props thread and wanted to link it here!


----------



## hallorenescene

printer, that is a cool gypsy wagon.


----------



## printersdevil

Yeah, I think it is cool, too. I can see saki loving it. I just happened to see this post this morning on the props thread so I linked to it.

Here are my two fortune teller heads. They need a little touch up and then hair and bodies added. The one on the right is sort of squinty eyed, but they will do. I will also add some false eyelashes when they are put on bodies and dressed.








This one is a little washed out looking. the skin is really flesh colored in real light.

















I am not sure why this one is so dark. I just couldn't get the flash to go off for it.


----------



## hallorenescene

I think of the squinty eyed one as being flirty eyed.


----------



## printersdevil

LOL, maybe she needs to dress in a sexy way!! Thanks, hallo! My friend Judy painted them for me. I can't do that type of detail. I loaned her a witch costume last year to wear to school. she has gone back to teaching in a small town school and they all dress up. So, I gave her the costume so she would have it this year and she painted these for me.


----------



## a_granger

So here is a very quick idea on the invite printer.








not sure what all you are looking to have added to it.


----------



## hallorenescene

agranger, that is very clever and delightful. I bet printer will love it. I love it. it's very pretty.


----------



## printersdevil

I love it, a_granger!!! Just sent you a message.


----------



## a_granger

Ha! Thank you. I didn't edit it so any errors will be removed, but I liked the over all style.


----------



## printersdevil

is Tarot a proper noun? and I think it is Hallows
I really don't know anything about the name or the cards. LOL


----------



## a_granger

OK how's this one


----------



## greatpumpking

Hey all, I too am doing a fortune teller / seance room this year. I need some ideas for my crystal ball. I bought a 12" clear gazing ball on ebay and i have a "laser" effect unit i got as a kid in the 1980s lol that i wanted to shine into it. Is there anything i can put inside the ball to make the lighting effects show up better?
thanks,
Chris


----------



## Bethany

greatpumpking said:


> Hey all, I too am doing a fortune teller / seance room this year. I need some ideas for my crystal ball. I bought a 12" clear gazing ball on ebay and i have a "laser" effect unit i got as a kid in the 1980s lol that i wanted to shine into it. Is there anything i can put inside the ball to make the lighting effects show up better?
> thanks,
> Chris


try some spider webbing or fiberfill (used for stuffing animals)


----------



## PoCoHauntGal

www.gypsyfortunetellermusical.com/1crystalball.html

Found this from a musical called "Gypsy Fortune Teller."
I couldn't seem to find any working audio links but the lyrics look good in the first song. 

_MY CRYSTAL BALL

Book, Words and Music by Carl Hammond

In my crystal ball I see past the shadows
and far beyond your strange fantasies,
and through the cave where all your secrets lie hidden
and straight to the heart of your destiny.

Sometimes my crystal ball drops deep in your soul
to expose a world I can't bear to see.
Though others find in you a beacon of virtue,
you're darker than midnight to me,

I am always wishing that I could be like you,
unaware how fate and fortune intertwine
Watching as the future, like a timid lover,
uncovers just an inch at a time.

When my crystal ball reveals your misfortune,
a lifetime filled with sorrow and woe,
but wealth and happiness and true love forever
is all that I ever will show you,
and that is my curse,
though I witness the worst,
I can never reverse what befalls
in my crystal ball._


----------



## hallorenescene

poco, that is a great song to be playing in ones haunt. 
printer, have you checked out oriental trading post? they have a new fortune telling game.


----------



## printersdevil

Hallo, yes, I found the fortune teller game a few weeks ago by chance. I haven't ordered it yet, but plan to do so.

PoCo, this is fantastic. The music is fantastic! I have only listened to the first two songs, but will listen to it all later. I would so love to find a group to perform this musical!!! Thank you!!! I am going to see if I can save it and get it to play on my big screen with the lyrics to the songs so I can save it. It is great because it also has the story line to go with the songs~~

Excellent find!!!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl

my ouija bottles


----------



## screamqueen2012

love these...



Saki.Girl said:


> my ouija bottles


----------



## diajoh

Edible crystal balls! 
Well, sort of. Gelatin bubbles,usually used for cakes.
http://www.cakecentral.com/tutorial/how-to-make-gelatin-bubbles


----------



## printersdevil

Great bottles, saki! Love them!!!

Love the bubbles on the cake, diajoh!


----------



## punkineater

Do you think the talking skull crystal ball should be in or out of my seance scene? I'm torn.
pic 2 will be the actual lighting.


----------



## PoCoHauntGal

_


punkineater said:



Do you think the talking skull crystal ball should be in or out of my seance scene? QUOTE]

Click to expand...

_


punkineater said:


> I place my "talking crystal ball" on a pedestal within the scene because I think it's too large to set up on my fortune teller's table. I set up a smaller round table for my fortune teller for her glass crystal ball and tarot cards then place an empty chair by her table in case visitors want to sit and take a picture. I use other furniture pieces to showcase her other props - tea cup, tea pot, books. more tarot cards, the ouija board, etc.
> Because my haunt is more a static viewing, people usually stand in front of each scene and take in the details.
> 
> I think if I was actually doing a party where people would be mingling with the props, things would be seen differently. But I think I would place your "talking crystal ball" at your entrance instead, maybe on a draped round table. If you could have it say a party greeting, even better. But having it on the table as it is now, I think it takes away from all your fabulous details - the fortune tellers themselves, the floating cards overhead and the table props. That's just my personal opinion but I think your hard work should get the attention it deserves!


----------



## punkineater

Thank you, PCHG, for your discerning eye ~I was leaning towards the NO. Seemed like there was just too much in the scene.


----------



## hallorenescene

saki, your bottles are way cool.
diajoh, that is a very cool recipe.
pumpkineater, I like the crystal ball in the scene. and your whole set up is very nice. how did you hang your cards? I like that a lot. how big is your area. you don't want so much stuff around it makes it difficult to walk.


----------



## punkineater

hallorenescene said:


> saki, your bottles are way cool.
> diajoh, that is a very cool recipe.
> pumpkineater, I like the crystal ball in the scene. and your whole set up is very nice. how did you hang your cards? I like that a lot. how big is your area. you don't want so much stuff around it makes it difficult to walk.


thank you, hallo  It's a very small area- a static scene & no room to walk around the table. The haunt walkthru & party is outside, seating on patio. But I decorate the little dining nook, a portion of the family room, hallway & guest bath (what people see on the way to the restroom). Poco's suggestion of using another sm table is a good one, but not doable due to the configuration of the room.
Ultimately, I ended up using duct tape to secure the cards to 16 gauge wire. I tried hot glueing, which held for about a day, then kaput! So far, so good with the tape. Super simple, looks really cool in person!


----------



## Joseph Baggs

magnets high powered earth magnets there small and they can fit in all kinds of things magicians have used this for years


----------



## Joseph Baggs

here's a really cool effect you might want to see if you plan on having a crystal ball
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vT0n3a-T6d4


----------



## printersdevil

punkineater, I also think the scene would be better without the talking crystal ball. It is cool and definitely needs its space. Am I understanding that this table is inside like in the dining nook? Could you use the talking magic ball outside in the party area with a sign about readings inside?

Love the look of the table and your teller and Madame Misery. I am so excited about this theme this year. They both look great!!! 

I missed the hanging cards when I first looked at this. They are fantastic!! What a great addition. Also the teapot and cup seem to "fit" with Misey. LOL 

Since I am doing my stuff at my annual Be WITCHY party that is hosting the Conjurer's Consortium this year, I will have multiple tables throughout the house. I have been picking up those small round tables that the legs screw on everything I find a cheap one at GW or sales. They don't have a lot of room, but I am going with minimal things on each. I hope to be able to include some of the signs showing the names of my various tellers on each. If not, I will hang the signs above the tables.

I am in hopes and planning to set all this up out front on Halloween night for TOTers. I am just concerned about the glass globes on the crystal balls. 

Can't wait to see more photos of everyone's displays.

That video of Madame Leota is cool. I have been in awe of Mr. Chicken's Leota for a long time. I didn't like the idea of it having to be projected from the front. He has a new and fantastic improvement this year, but I can't afford it. This looks doable. I wonder how much of the plastic will show? I wish I had a small flat screen tv. My daughter has a 20 inch one with a DVD player, but she doesn;t live her anylonger. 

Thanks for sharing all the details and photos!


----------



## Joseph Baggs

i've done this with a old TV flipped on its back, put it in a box to stabilize it, then covered it with a table clothes from the dollar store just cut a hole in the middle for the image to show through and bam fortune teller table.


----------



## punkineater

Thank you printer, for the input! Yes, you are correct regarding dining nook. I do not have a themed haunt, but walk through scenes- and at the moment, the only place the talking crystal ball would 'fit' is already filled to capacity. But...I am taking notes and do like the suggestions of using a separate table for the big ball. I would love to make a fortune tellers booth~everybody made fantastic ones on this thread! This scene may graduate to a larger area in the haunt next year given all the most excellent ideas.
I love the flying cards too~borrowed the idea from Pinterest.
One suggestion re the glass balls is using Sticky Tack. I use it to secure all of my antiques on the shelves~it's kind of like a silly putty. Keeps everything from flying off during our earthquakes here, and it really works. What it wouldn't help with is the CBs being knocked completely over onto the floor, unless you are adhering directly from CB base to table.


----------



## Joseph Baggs

yeah it is one directional works on the peppers ghost effect I've been trying to make it more of a 360 degrees but 90 is pretty good if you use a refrigerator box as a cheap fortune tellers booth or even stacking a few boxes on top of each other to the height you want


----------



## dawnski

I wanted to pass along some information that might be good for someone doing a bit of seance in their fortune teller room. There is a phenomenon called the Ideomotor effect. This is the involuntary movement of the fingers through your subconscious that spells out words on a Ouija board and tips tables. I plan to try this out at my party this year. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ideomotor_phenomenon

The author Richard Wiseman wrote a book on all thee types of tricks called Paranormality. It's a fun read. In regards to table tipping, the more you remind people to not move their fingers, the more the brain wants to move them. Wiseman said this process could take as long as 40 minutes and if it hasn't done anything by then, give the table a slight nudge and it should start moving. 

Here's the info sheet I'm going to leave by my tipping table. I'll have a ring of chairs around my tipping table and a character prop for the spirit they are summoning.


----------



## printersdevil

Then I would leave it as is---it is too good of a prop to not use. When you do a walkby you expect there to be a lot of stuff to see. I remember the old window displays at Christmas time for department stores. We would stand and look at all the wonderful things trying to take it all in . It was a fabulous feeling and effect.


----------



## Saki.Girl

i am going to do this for 2015 inside but for this year i am going to do this with a twist pics to come


----------



## punkineater

dawnski said:


> I wanted to pass along some information that might be good for someone doing a bit of seance in their fortune teller room. There is a phenomenon called the Ideomotor effect. This is the involuntary movement of the fingers through your subconscious that spells out words on a Ouija board and tips tables. I plan to try this out at my party this year. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ideomotor_phenomenon
> 
> The author Richard Wiseman wrote a book on all thee types of tricks called Paranormality. It's a fun read. In regards to table tipping, the more you remind people to not move their fingers, the more the brain wants to move them. Wiseman said this process could take as long as 40 minutes and if it hasn't done anything by then, give the table a slight nudge and it should start moving.
> 
> Here's the info sheet I'm going to leave by my tipping table. I'll have a ring of chairs around my tipping table and a character prop for the spirit they are summoning.


 That's some scary stuff, dawnski! Sounds like a whole lotta fun for your guests!!! We played with Ouija Boards as teenagers..scared the living crap out of ourselves. Last time I tried a new recipe, I conjured up a demon  so we won't be playing with our board.


----------



## hallorenescene

joseph, that video for a crystal ball looks easy and very cool. what are earth magnets, where do you get them, and are they pricey? last year we hung stuff in our haunt with string and paper clips. another year we hung balls using chicken wire and string. 
punkineater, I love the cards.
yikes punkin, that would be scary. 
dawnski, that is a cute table, and very interesting table tipping information.


----------



## Phantasm

I set up a fortune teller table today! I hung an umbrella upside down from a command hook, then hung scarves from the points of the umbrella and hung black dollar tree table cloths behind to hide our clutter.


----------



## Saki.Girl

ok my twist on this theme for this year my reaper teller her ball is a plaxma ball that lights up


----------



## Bethany

Cool set ups you two. Love the differnt takes everyone has on their fortune tellers.


----------



## punkineater

Ditto what Bethany said~GREAT job!!! Writing down & stealing ideas


----------



## texaslucky

Wow, love both of those. They are so different and cool. What great ideas. Saki what is that book in the photo with the candles and skulls on the sort of steps? It looks wicked.

Phantasm, love that red and black look. It is so eerie and perfect.


----------



## Phantasm

Saki.Girl said:


> ok my twist on this theme for this year my reaper teller her ball is a plaxma ball that lights up


I love this combination of two great themes! What a great twist! Amazing set up!


----------



## printersdevil

Unbelievably amazing! Wow, the bar has definitely been raised this year on this theme! Excellent work.

They are all so different, but so wonderful.


----------



## Saki.Girl

texaslucky said:


> Wow, love both of those. They are so different and cool. What great ideas. Saki what is that book in the photo with the candles and skulls on the sort of steps? It looks wicked.
> 
> Phantasm, love that red and black look. It is so eerie and perfect.


its a angel of death book I made it has a pome


----------



## chiklette

We did a carnivale theme 2 years ago and I found an italian deck of tarot cards (similar looking to the ones used in the HBO show Carnivale) and had our fortune teller set up with them, crystal ball and Ouiji board. Hubby painted the sign.


----------



## Bethany

chiklette said:


> We did a carnivale theme 2 years ago and I found an italian deck of tarot cards (similar looking to the ones used in the HBO show Carnivale) and had our fortune teller set up with them, crystal ball and Ouiji board. Hubby painted the sign.
> View attachment 217629
> View attachment 217630


Nicely done!!!


----------



## printersdevil

Love the photos. The orange across the ceiling is a very nice touch and I love the sign, too.


----------



## ooojen

dawnski said:


> ...There is a phenomenon called the Ideomotor effect. This is the involuntary movement of the fingers through your subconscious that spells out words on a Ouija board and tips tables. I plan to try this out at my party this year...


I love that stuff! In my opinion, the quirky dealings of the human mind are more interesting than the idea of an interactive spirit world.

The displays are all excellent, and I enjoyed the "tour"! I have my own plans, and I believe I have most, if not all, my accoutrements, do-dads, and decorations. I'm way behind the rest of you on setup, though. The idea of trying to clean dust and cat hair out of a very _busy_ display for 5 weeks is holding me back a bit. (That's status quo 'round here!)


----------



## Phantasm

ooojen said:


> The idea of trying to clean dust and cat hair out of a very _busy_ display for 5 weeks is holding me back a bit. (That's status quo 'round here!)


We have 2 dogs and I can so relate to this! We joke sometimes that if we didn't sweep our wood floors everyday, we'd have carpets


----------



## hallorenescene

phantasm, your set up is amazing. I love the colors. the umbrella idea is clever.
saki, your set up is good too. your static prop just standing there is very eerie.
chicklette, wow! yours is amazing too. tell your hubby he did a great job. and I love your immense room. the orange across the ceiling is beautiful.
oojen, can't wait to see yours


----------



## Phantasm

My umbrella set up had fallen down when I got home tonight. Looks like I need to go get heavier duty command hooks…


----------



## hallorenescene

oh, that is to bad phantasm. good luck on the heavier hooks.


----------



## Bethany

Phantasm said:


> My umbrella set up had fallen down when I got home tonight. Looks like I need to go get heavier duty command hooks…


I don't take chances on command hooks. Hubby puts in screw in hooks.  
Yeah they'll be noticable after the holiday, but it's ok by me. I may find something else to hang from them after.


----------



## Phantasm

Bethany said:


> I don't take chances on command hooks. Hubby puts in screw in hooks.
> Yeah they'll be noticable after the holiday, but it's ok by me. I may find something else to hang from them after.


We're renting our house, so I like to keep the holes to a minimum. Otherwise, I would totally put up hooks/nails/screws for all my decorations. The previous tenant did put up a few screws for hanging pictures (I assume), but they are in the WORST places. I have no idea what they were thinking…


----------



## Bethany

Phantasm said:


> We're renting our house, so I like to keep the holes to a minimum. Otherwise, I would totally put up hooks/nails/screws for all my decorations. The previous tenant did put up a few screws for hanging pictures (I assume), but they are in the WORST places. I have no idea what they were thinking…


I hear you on placement. Don't know what the previous owners had hanging in the living room so low when there are 10' ceilings


----------



## Saki.Girl

because every grim reaper teller needs a soul catcher made this today


----------



## hallorenescene

saki, that is quite an unusual idea. with that black shrouded figure standing close by, it really fits the bill. great work.


----------



## printersdevil

That looks great! What is the small booklet Palm Readings. Is it a real booklet or just the cover? I just printed off the wonderful booklet that someone shared. I think it was Imthegodess from her fortune tellers kit that she sent as a Reaper gift earlier. It is pretty awesome! I need to come up with a cover for the papers. I am thinking maybe a piece of reddish leather.


----------



## Saki.Girl

printersdevil said:


> That looks great! What is the small booklet Palm Readings. Is it a real booklet or just the cover? I just printed off the wonderful booklet that someone shared. I think it was Imthegodess from her fortune tellers kit that she sent as a Reaper gift earlier. It is pretty awesome! I need to come up with a cover for the papers. I am thinking maybe a piece of reddish leather.


its a real book came with cards too


----------



## BewaretheMango

I plan on doing a fortune teller's corner at my party this year, one thing I'm doing is hanging tarot cards from the ceiling with fishing wire to hang around the area. Not sure how much space you have to cover, but maybe you can make them hang in a chandelier type fashion.


----------



## Eviejenn

So many great ideas! I'm setting up part of my screened-in porch as a fortune teller / witch lair. FYI - I just bought yards & yards of awesome fabric at Jo-Ann (40 - 50% off!) I got a sheer purple with tiny gold stars, a sheer silvery black fabric with spider webs and a couple of others I can't recall right now. I plan to drape mine on the ceiling & walls as well. I LOVE the floating tarot cards! I may have to borrow that idea as well!


----------



## printersdevil

Wow, I need to go to Jo-Anns


----------



## Shannie-Boo

We actually hired a fortune teller last year. (She's the one standing with the black bob style wig) She was great! But we found that the funnest part was asking the Ouija board crazy questions. We asked my cousin, who has an outstanding sense of humor, to pre-write questions to ask. Then the night of the party we chose one guest to pick the questions out of a hat. No one, but my hubby, my cousin and I had heard the questions before the party. They were crazy things like "What does Houdini really think of David Copperfield", "Is Patrick Swayze friends with Liberace". And we used one of the really big, over-sized Ouija boards. People LOVED it! And the decor was super cheap. We've been decorating for the past 5 years with paint tarps and creepy cloth from Dollar Tree. We just pull the same ones down cram them into storage containers and use them again. But last year we added lots of plain white candles and "crystal" candle holders from Dollar Tree. I just wish I would have put something under the large, column shaped candles because they spilled wax everywhere.
This year, we're doing the same thing, but saving the $300 we spent on the fortune teller.


----------



## printersdevil

Great photos! I was in Wallys Party Factory earlier in the week and they had a lot of flyers for haunted houses and one for a fortune teller for parties. I think it would be fun to just do it yourself in a fun way like you did with the Ouija Board. I have a couple of friends who read Tarot (is that the correct term?) so they could be used. I am just afraid of offending or upsetting someone. You just never know.


----------



## Shannie-Boo

Yes! That is exactly why we wanted outlandish, silly questions. We wanted to keep it light and fun. The Ouija board itself is creepy enough.


----------



## printersdevil

The neckline of it is nice, but I love the bottom of it.

I ran in Ross today just for a quick peak at witches and found the best dress/cafatan for a fortune teller. It was on a clearance rack for $6.99 and has the blue peacock feathers across the neck and all across the bottom. Just had to have it. It may be the clothing for the Costco Skelly that I have not worked on yet. What a great find!! Wish I had a couple of the feathers. for the table. This fortune teller is also not dressed yet, so she may get to keep the outfit. Just need to add some fleshing out and some hair and a head scarf.

I had to drap a scarf around the neck because with the wig head and stand, the neck is super long.


----------



## dawnski

I wasn't expecting to make a fortune teller but I had a prop that wasn't working right for me. I bought the animated headless lord from an online store called Country Door. The character is supposed to hold his head in his hands as it rotates left and right. Well it is NOT as advertised. The arms do not support the head and it just hangs down limply. But the head was still pretty cool. I cut it off the arms and used the bottom of the stand to support him. Added a pillow and some accessories and there you go. This will be on our dessert table.


----------



## frogkid11

Here is my Madame Misfortune. She has aged and withered over the years like the rest of the freak show 

I didn't want to spend much money here so I simply reused an existing witch (she was actually the hotel maid last year) and pinned on some jewelry and wrapped the turban around her head. I may add a few more things to her for details but this will be the main character.


----------



## printersdevil

SHe is awesome. Looks like my Hilda that I bought from a member here this year.


----------



## hallorenescene

shanneeboo, fun photos. looks like a great bash. I think it would be fun to have a real fortune teller, but I think one could rough alone after that. good luck on your party.
dawnski, he looks great as a remake. how much did you pay for him? I saw him on oriental trading post and I was going to go for him. but if his head doesn't rotate as advertised, that is kind of a bust.
frogkid, she looks great. I do that too. take a prop and dress it different for another look. I love how you outfitted yours.


----------



## printersdevil

If you had a fortune teller this year, please post pictures. I had to cancel my party this year, but got to enjoy one at my daughters. So, I will be working on my Conjurer's Consortium for 2015.


----------



## hallorenescene

printer, sorry to hear you had to cancel. I had to cancel mine as well. hopefully we will both score next year.


----------



## printersdevil

Maybe I will actually get my garage emptied and back to being a garage and can have a walk thru there or have a walkaround to the back yard. I am debating if you could see things enough if I place scenes inside the screened in porch and just walk by. I am concerened because the screen is black and sort of sun shaded for the heat. I would love to do this.

I hope to see more pictures. I have a lot of new things and will have plenty of time to work on details. I need to work on potion bottles, spell books and lots of small things.

I added Madame Misery from Oriental Trading, a big green witch from Wally's Paper Factory, a couple of 3-4 foot witches fro my vaulted ceiling, my red witch that I bought from a forum member, and a sitting witch that is so cool from Grandin Road and two animated spell books from there. So, I have new toys to play with PLUS all the ones that I made and have dismantled partially. They are PVC pipe bodies that I need to flesh out with painted mannequin heads on two, two cosmetology head props on pvc and two Styrofoam head with fortune teller masks. Sheesh, I didn't realize home much I did add. So, I have to have the space to expand. That mean clean out the storage garage and getting rid of that junk so I have room for Halloween.


----------



## hallorenescene

printer, you have added a lot. next year yours should be smashing.


----------



## printersdevil

I picked up a deck of Tarot cards yesterday at my favorite Resale Barn for 59 cents. When I picked them up I thought they might be a Valentine's Day game or something. Score!!!!! They are really pretty.

Also found a pretty dish for one of my table---maybe to hold fortunes. I just like the looks of it.

And a necklace for one of the tellers and a pretty big bright stone bracelet.


----------



## hallorenescene

printer, you did score


----------



## printersdevil

Check out this fantastic fortune teller area from 2014 from ooojen. So many wonderful things here!!!! Including that fabulous sign that I think is one of kelloween's creations. I love it all.

Ooojen's fortune teller room 2014


----------



## ooojen

Thanks! I enjoyed putting it together, and I expect to have it tweaked further next year...though my fortune teller (younger daughter) said she can't promise her services again as she graduates this year.


----------



## printersdevil

I picked up some Tarot Cards last week for 59 cents from my fav resale store.







Here is a pic of the card and then the back of them. They are very pretty.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Those are wicked cool cards


----------



## Saki.Girl

Oojen love your set up very cool . 


I need to work on making this happen this year what I would give for a real gypsy wagon


----------



## printersdevil

Saki, make a wagon back or side out of foam board.

You had a great fortune teller set-up last year. I loved it. Did you see the photo of ooojen's that was above the door? I love it. Would love one of them and one like the one that Kelloween did last year.

I was so sad that Big Lots didn't have their fortune teller metal sign last year. They had it for several years and I should have bought it.


----------



## hallorenescene

cool cards printer. I have the orange box deck with the witch silhouette on the front


----------



## Saki.Girl

printersdevil said:


> Saki, make a wagon back or side out of foam board.
> 
> You had a great fortune teller set-up last year. I loved it. Did you see the photo of ooojen's that was above the door? I love it. Would love one of them and one like the one that Kelloween did last year.
> 
> I was so sad that Big Lots didn't have their fortune teller metal sign last year. They had it for several years and I should have bought it.


you know now that I have all this room I may make a wagon out of foam or maybe a giant gypsy tent .. once I finish up getting everything put away the wheels will get truning more pluse he left a bunch of wood some old doors I so know I can think of something cool to do with that stuff


----------



## Saki.Girl

oojen did you make the hands for your display ?


----------



## ooojen

Saki.Girl said:


> oojen did you make the hands for your display ?


The three that were together on the bookcase I bought. I've used them a bunch of different ways. My favorite was mounting them on the wall, holding little rope nooses with skeletons.
The others I made-- putting the eye in the palm, and making paper mache over a wire armature.


----------



## printersdevil

Love the ones you made, especially the one with the eye!!! So cool.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Ok the eye one is my favorite you don't have a how to on how you did it by chance I would love to make one .


----------



## ooojen

I didn't photograph as I went, but I could try to put something together. Basically, I put the eyeball in when the hand was already done (used a Dremel to get it fitted), then made Fimo mostly-open eyelids. I took them off carefully, and baked them, then glued them back on, masked the eyeball and painted the works.


----------



## printersdevil

saki, that awesome box that you made for me in the 2nd Reaper is also coming into play. Since I canceled the party this year, I am behind on what I have. LOL It is such a beautiful box with all the fortune teller things on the top. I remember you making one of these on a clock?????? Anyway, I am working on a plan for it. I also ran across the link (I think on your Pinterest boards) where you bought the design to use. I purchased it and am putting it on the top of a small round table that I bought this week. It will be so cool.

Here is the table








And the graphic


----------



## hallorenescene

printer, that will be one awesome table.


----------



## Paint It Black

Yes, Printer. I love the table concept.


----------



## printersdevil

I just cant figure out what to use for the spinner. DH said he can attach something for me with no problem, but I don't know what to use. I just paid $5 for the table.


----------



## hallorenescene

printer, have you checked out hobby lobby if you have one? I know they have a section for clock parts. maybe you could find something there. good luck


----------



## printersdevil

Great idea Hallo! I knew that someone would have a solution. I would have never thought of a clock arm piece!!! 

Thank you!


----------



## Saki.Girl

That will look great on the table


----------



## Saki.Girl

You can also buy clock hands on ebay I bought a bunch for my dark Alice in wounderland If I can find some I can send them your way


----------



## hallorenescene

saki, you're always so nice. printer, you got a great price on that table, I can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## offmymeds

Hey Printer, I found these cards this weekend at Goodwill. I picked them up with you in mind, if you want them I will send them. All the cards are in it, I looked up the set on line & counted them


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

This year I think I'm going to do a small fortune teller's scene this year so I thought this would work nicely with that theme


----------



## Bethany

Score on the cards!!
Sign is sweet!!


----------



## hallorenescene

offmymeds, those are very nice cards
blow mold crazy, is that a sign? it's very cool


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

Yes it is, thank you!!! I thought it would be nice for a fortune teller's scene this year. I don't know where I am going to find a "crystal ball" though.


----------



## Bethany

blowmoldcrazy said:


> Yes it is, thank you!!! I thought it would be nice for a fortune teller's scene this year. I don't know where I am going to find a "crystal ball" though.


Crystal balls are VERY Easy to DIY! Pillar candle holder & a large clear or white round glass light fixture & a led pumpkin light! Or small round light cover & an battery operated tealight!!




































Hope this helps you!!


----------



## hallorenescene

Bethany, that was my thoughts exactly. if you go to goodwills and the such, it's amazing what you can pick up to be useful. it all starts with finding a light fixture and fitting it to a holder.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Keep your eyes open I have actual picked up two crystal balls at salvation army one is a glow in the dark . They do show up in stores


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

Thank you all!!! That is such a good idea to use the light globes!!! I have that same little skeleton candle that you have in the third picture Bethany


----------



## printersdevil

I buy those globes and various bases everytime I see them. DH says I should open a store. At the moment I have six of them and about 9 bases on the table on the screened in porch and about 6 more in my craft bedroom as I am calling it since that stuff has overpowered the whole room.


----------



## Paint It Black

Bethany, that sign on the chair is classic. "Reserved for Spirit Guests Only."


----------



## Bethany

blowmoldcrazy said:


> Thank you all!!! That is such a good idea to use the light globes!!! I have that same little skeleton candle that you have in the third picture Bethany


LOL I have 2 of those skeletons!! Think they actually were scented at one time. Love that they glow in the dark. had them for YEARS!! 
Look out because making crystal balls can be addictive!!


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

That is so funny, did they have a tag that said "wizard" at the bottom? I have a bunch of those little wax figurines for halloween and christmas.


----------



## Bethany

blowmoldcrazy said:


> That is so funny, did they have a tag that said "wizard" at the bottom? I have a bunch of those little wax figurines for halloween and christmas.


LOL Probably somewhere either on the box or bottom. For those that don't "know" these, they were put out back in the 60'S? There were Wizard & Gurly. My favorite part is they gid!


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

Here's a few of them that I have


----------



## ooojen

Great collection, Blowmoldcrazy! I had the one with the two ghosts in the tree stump. I wonder what ever happened to it...


----------



## Bethany

blowmoldcrazy said:


> Here's a few of them that I have
> View attachment 234193


I just have 2 of the skeletons.


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

Well anyway, I'm looking to create a "head in crystal ball effect" like madame leota in disney. I don't want something really complicated, but I don't want something that would be too simple. Any ideas?


----------



## hallorenescene

blow mold crazy, those are cute. I've never seen them before


----------



## Bethany

blowmoldcrazy said:


> Well anyway, I'm looking to create a "head in crystal ball effect" like madame leota in disney. I don't want something really complicated, but I don't want something that would be too simple. Any ideas?


http://beauxrevesamore.blogspot.com/2012/10/the-haunted-dining-room-how-tos.html


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

Thanks Bethany, that is a really neat idea


----------



## Spooky McWho

I bought up a bunch of bright colored satin pillowcases to make throw pillows for our fortune tellers tent. I also ordered a few star lanterns for that same space.


----------



## printersdevil

Would love to see the package for the pillowcases so I know what I am looking for, spooky mcwho.


----------



## hallorenescene

spooky, I just want to see your gypsy room when you're done


----------



## a_granger

Been a while since I looked in this thread. So much great stuff has been added, you all are very creative. I love all the idea i get form here!


----------



## Deadna

Spooky McWho said:


> I bought up a bunch of bright colored satin pillowcases to make throw pillows for our fortune tellers tent. I also ordered a few star lanterns for that same space.


Darn...Walmart has fabric marked $1/yard and I had all different colors of satin in my cart and then decided not to buy it because I didn't know what I'd do with it.


----------



## Spooky McWho

I think I have figured this out and should be able to post pics now. Printer these are the pillowcases I bought at dollar tree. If the pic uploads I will try to dig out some other Fortune teller stuff and take pics to share with you


----------



## printersdevil

Thank you! Those look great. I need to make a DT run today.


----------



## hallorenescene

spookymchoo, those are pretty pillowcases. I can't believe you got them for $1.00.


----------



## printersdevil

I didn't find any of the pillowcases at our DT. Are they on the aisle with the table runners? They look so nice. Can't wait to see your room, too.


----------



## Deadna

Spooky McWho said:


> I think I have figured this out and should be able to post pics now. Printer these are the pillowcases I bought at dollar tree. If the pic uploads I will try to dig out some other Fortune teller stuff and take pics to share with you


Those are great colors for the theme! I'm guessing there is only one per pack right?


----------



## Spooky McWho

Yes just one pillowcase per package. I took one out and discovered it's got a zipper closure. I won't need to sew them at all which will free up time for some other projects


----------



## printersdevil

I've decided that I need at least one wizard prop. He will be way outnumbered by the witches and fortune tellers, but gotta have one. I think I will buy a poster of Gandalf and Dumbledore and make a prop out of Merlin. There have been so many different Merlins in movies and television shows so I don't have to worry about trying to get him to look like a particular person. I think he will maybe be a hanging prop that I can make tall and sort of overseeing everyone. Now I am on the lookout for an appropriate robe for him. I found some masks on ebay and now have to decide on one.

I also need to start finding some wizard robes that I can use in my Witchy Wares store. I have tons of witch costumes that I display for filler and lots of crystal balls and other accessories for witches. Just need a variety of robes now for kids and adults.

I have one red velvet looking one for a wizard that has silver and black and silver stars and moons on it. I also have a wizard hat for a kid that has the stars and moons in gold. 

I hope I can figure out how to add a couple of Hogwart emblems onto a couple. Maybe they sell the patches.


----------



## Lordgrimley.com

New Mask we saw in New Orleans


----------



## printersdevil

OMG, that is awesome!!!!! Who makes it???

I have friends headed to TransWorld and others going in May to the one in Oregan. I will have them look around for me.

Thank you!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Wow that is a cool mask


----------



## Saki.Girl

printersdevil said:


> OMG, that is awesome!!!!! Who makes it???
> 
> I have friends headed to TransWorld and others going in May to the one in Oregan. I will have them look around for me.
> 
> Thank you!


I am only 15 min from the Portland show may have to go


----------



## Lordgrimley.com

The mask shown is from Creatures Revenge and should go on sale in June. I will update when she is available.


----------



## Saki.Girl

So excited received a amazing gypsy reaper box some awesome goodies I got


----------



## scareme

You are getting quite a collection there Saki. Is there a particular color of scarves you are still needing? I have some hanging around here somewhere.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Thanks I love it all funny it's all still sitting g on the table still lol 
I actual in need of all colors scarfs any will do  greens yellow pink purple red blues browns any color 

[
QUOTE=scareme;1735440]You are getting quite a collection there Saki. Is there a particular color of scarves you are still needing? I have some hanging around here somewhere.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Saki.Girl

So I did think of something cool so with the new house we got a giant covered in closed Rv parking there is lights and electricity I can make a big gypsy tent in there and will not have to worry about rain or wind how exciting .


----------



## hallorenescene

lord grim, that is a cool mask.
nice goodies saki


----------



## printersdevil

Just ran across Eblore's great fortune tellers tent and wanted to link it here. It starts with the last picture then go to the next page.

FortuneTeller Tent


----------



## LairMistress

I don't know if it's already been said, but Hobby Lobby has 50% off of a lot of jewelry pendants/drops, etc. that would be good for fortune teller's jewelry.

I know, a lot of people don't like the store...can't say I'm fond of it, but I find myself shopping minimally at places I don't like, if they have something that no one else has (especially when it's 50% off), so...

I haven't gotten very far in the pages yet, but this page has some things that are bright, and previous pages have some darker things. I've seen quite a few things so far. Sale ends Saturday the 4th, but they tend to repeat sales after a week or two.

http://shop.hobbylobby.com/tabs/fin...32,32,32,32&dept=Beads & Jewelry Making&pg=16


----------



## printersdevil

Thanks, those look good. I am stopping at Dollar Tree tomorrow to look for the page magnifier and Hobby Lobby is next door!!! Two birds with one stone kind of shopping.


----------



## hallorenescene

I like hobby lobby okay. it has good sales and lots of nice looking décor. they just make me laugh that they have an anti Halloween attitude sometimes. kinda snooty in how they disclose it too.


----------



## MummyOf5

Gypsy wagon, anyone? 

http://www.instructables.com/id/Collapsable-Bowtop-gypsy-wagon/


----------



## printersdevil

I saw that in my email this morning and thought of saki!


Also revisiting this thread I realized that booswife02 needs to see the Fortune Teller Tent link above with the huge horse they made. She has always wanted a horse for her headless horseman.


----------



## Saki.Girl

printersdevil said:


> I saw that in my email this morning and thought of saki!
> 
> 
> Also revisiting this thread I realized that booswife02 needs to see the Fortune Teller Tent link above with the huge horse they made. She has always wanted a horse for her headless horseman.


I would love one of those


----------



## ooojen

Some voodoo, some fortune-telling. No photos allowed inside, but you can't see much from outside-- tarot decks in cabinet. -- For PD since I couldn't link it elsewhere without a URL:


----------



## printersdevil

Thanks, ooojen.


----------



## printersdevil

Gotta have this Animated Mystic Wheel. Awesome find. Thanks GOS


----------



## Bethany

Going to be starting on putting this on a table I picked up for free!! Also got two matching chairs with it. Will be in Madame Faboolous' Shop









Will also be adding an open book with tea & coffee grounds reading instructions & a tea cup to display on the table.


----------



## printersdevil

Bethany that is going to be fabulous!


----------



## Bethany

printersdevil said:


> Bethany that is going to be fabulous!


Thanks! I can't wait to get started on it. I think after I paint or carve the pattern on I'm going to go over them all with glow in the dark paint so when the lights are out they'll glow.


----------



## printersdevil

Here are my two latest signs for my fortune teller areas. Both are gorgeous and are wood burned and painted by Kelloween.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

OMG Printersdevil those are so cool! Those are so perfect. Crazy talent there Kelloween!!!


----------



## printersdevil

Saki.Girl said:


> View attachment 236741
> 
> So excited received a amazing gypsy reaper box some awesome goodies I got


Saki, what is the sign hanging on the wall above this table? One of my fortune teller tables will be about numerology and I am struggling for ideas for the table and a sign. The one in this attachment looks cool.


----------



## Hilda

printersdevil said:


> I found this Bratz doll head at a thrift store in the free toy box. I think she will make a great fortune teller. Check out the position of her hands!
> View attachment 198951
> 
> Here she is with a quick draping of a scarf and a glass globe positioned under her hands.


PD This doll is going to be PERFECT for a fortune teller. Great find!!


----------



## Saki.Girl

printersdevil said:


> Saki, what is the sign hanging on the wall above this table? One of my fortune teller tables will be about numerology and I am struggling for ideas for the table and a sign. The one in this attachment looks cool.


ITS the sign I bought from kelly


----------



## Saki.Girl

Ok the right way lol


----------



## printersdevil

Thank you! I do remember that one==fantastic as always.


----------



## printersdevil

I want to have some spinning Tarot cards this year or at least hanging ones. I thought about using a ceiling fan, but my husband said it would move to fast. He suggested using a baby bed mobile. Has anyone used one of these before to move things slowly in a circular motion?


----------



## Kenneth

No, but I think a baby mobile is a great idea. I read where someone mentioned using a rotisserie motor, but a mobile would already be set up. I would imagine you could just attach some wire to the mobile arms, shape the wire to how you want it to flow and then just glue the tarot cards to the wire.

I really hate I didn't use this when we did our carnival and I had a little makeshift fortune teller space...it doesn't really go with our graveyard/mortuary theme.


----------



## printersdevil

I am on the hunt for a baby mobile in my thrifting! Thanks, Kenneth.


----------



## Bethany

Picked up another Bratz head & torso with arms here in Ohio! May do the heads on the same table I do the pumpkins in the front window. Pumpkins facing out, "fortune tellers" facing in.


----------



## printersdevil

Great idea, bethany! I hope you are doing okay. Have been thinking a lot about you. Enjoy that grandbaby while you can. He is adorable.


----------



## Bethany

printersdevil said:


> Great idea, bethany! I hope you are doing okay. Have been thinking a lot about you. Enjoy that grandbaby while you can. He is adorable.


Doing okay, Thank you. Lots to sort out. Really am missing Florida though.


----------



## LairMistress

This may have already been mentioned, but I just came across a cool little tealite lamp at LTD that would look great in a fortune teller scene:

https://www.ltdcommodities.com/Home...lier/2748/prod2550209.jmp?categoryId=cat51851


----------



## ooojen

Nice little tealight lamp! The bronze and amber would go well with my setup. 
I know the rotating cards discussion was a while ago, but for anyone still pondering---- Keep in mind that most baby mobiles run by a "clockwork motor"-. That is to say, they have to be wound up, and they only run for a few minutes before you have to wind them again.


----------



## Glitterati

Hi, I'm new here. Looking to through our first adult legit halloween party this year and I am so excited!!
In one of our rooms we want it to be a seance room. I have an idea that on the TV screen to play a fortune teller/medium talking/doing their thing. I have yet to find such a video - other than filming ourselves, does anyone have any ideas? Just to be clear - the idea is that this would be like a virtual fortune teller - her on the screen would face party goers; playing on a loop is fine. I Appreciate any ideas! thanks!


----------



## dawnski

Don't have a video like you're looking for, but Grandinroad is selling a cool automated fortune teller this year. This might work out for your party.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EUUwj1wZKLI


----------



## Glitterati

dawnski said:


> Don't have a video like you're looking for, but Grandinroad is selling a cool automated fortune teller this year. This might work out for your party.
> 
> 
> 
> Oooooh! This site has some cool stuff !! Don't think I want to fork over that kind of money for her, but she's neat and maybe will be an option if I don't come up with anything else. Found some small things on there I'll get
> Thanks so much!


----------



## diajoh

Check YouTube. Google Video Fortune Teller.


----------



## diajoh

Replying to myself. I did what I suggested, then filtered the videos to those longer than 20 minutes. Couldn't find what I think you want. Tried Pinterest. Maybe this is one of those "make your own" moments. I KNOW a longer video fortune teller is out there, but I can't find it. If I find it, I will post. Meanwhile, try variations and places like Pinterest. One of us will find something!
How about clips of fortune tellers from various movies? Not exactly what you want, but it might work. There are plenty of short-length videos of fortune tellers. Splice together enough of them, and you would have an interesting video.


----------



## Glitterati

diajoh said:


> Replying to myself. I did what I suggested, then filtered the videos to those longer than 20 minutes. Couldn't find what I think you want. Tried Pinterest. Maybe this is one of those "make your own" moments. I KNOW a longer video fortune teller is out there, but I can't find it. If I find it, I will post. Meanwhile, try variations and places like Pinterest. One of us will find something!
> How about clips of fortune tellers from various movies? Not exactly what you want, but it might work. There are plenty of short-length videos of fortune tellers. Splice together enough of them, and you would have an interesting video.



Good idea about maybe splicing different clips together . Not what I had in mind originally, but would work if nothing else . Thanks !
I meant to put in my lost that I also tried google and YouTube and honestly was surprised to find nothing , LOL . Maybe between the two of us something will be un earthed


----------



## printersdevil

Hi and welcome to the HF. There are several things that might work for you. If you watch ebay you will find these really really cheap at times. I have both of these and they are very usable depending on what you want and your audience. Both get a little cheesy, but still a lot of fun.

Crystal Ball DVD This is by BIg Scream TV.

Drews Party Magic Crystal Ball

The second one is a witch and works a lot like a Magic 8 ball. You ask her yes no questions and then click and it responds.


----------



## printersdevil

This YouTube was posted in this thread several years ago and shows how you can do this Madam Leota style.

Madam Leota Style Video


----------



## MacabreWeb

I am so inspired! I want to turn our dining room into a fortune teller area! We're in an apartment so decorating is limited, but we have a great big window next to our dining room table, it'd be perfect for people to look in and see. 

I seen someone with a skeleton fortune teller, would it be offensive if I too used that idea? I could never afford one of those fortune teller animatronics, but a skeleton I could probably do!


----------



## im the goddess

You can do anything you want with your display. We all get and use ideas we see on this website. I'm doing a display too. check out my penterest so far. https://www.pinterest.com/imthegoddess/fortune-teller-tent/


MacabreWeb said:


> I am so inspired! I want to turn our dining room into a fortune teller area! We're in an apartment so decorating is limited, but we have a great big window next to our dining room table, it'd be perfect for people to look in and see.
> 
> I seen someone with a skeleton fortune teller, would it be offensive if I too used that idea? I could never afford one of those fortune teller animatronics, but a skeleton I could probably do!


----------



## GobbyGruesome

MacabreWeb said:


> I seen someone with a skeleton fortune teller, would it be offensive if I too used that idea? I could never afford one of those fortune teller animatronics, but a skeleton I could probably do!


I think everything is fair game. I'm pretty sure the big manufactures check the different Halloween sites and lift ideas almost directly. That's NOT so cool – to be making profits off of other folks work. Aside from that though, go for it. (Whenever I post photos here of anything inspired by the forums, I try to give credit where it's due. Hopefully I remembered where it came from.)

Besides, I think skeletons are like wood or glue around here. No one's going to accuse you of copying their glue.


----------



## dawnski

I second what I'm the Goddess says. Use whatever you like. If you are doing a torso display, you can even use a styrofoam head. Stack up books, pillows etc underneath and drape with your gypsy outfit. Put a wig and handkerchief on the head. That would probably be cheaper than buying a skeleton if you don't have one yet.


----------



## MacabreWeb

I'm so glad everyone thinks it's okay! We got a skeleton today, I'm over the moon, we're almost the same height LOL it's 5ft I'm like 5'2. We're thinking of a name for it. I also found some pieces of fabric at a thrift store. I'm so excited, everyone is very inspiring and I love the pinterest boards too!


----------



## ooojen

MacabreWeb said:


> I seen someone with a skeleton fortune teller, would it be offensive if I too used that idea?


As was said, ideas are shared here so that we can all do a little benefiting off one another's creativity. As GobbyGruesome suggested, if you do directly copy someone's idea and post pictures, it's good manners to mention where the idea came from. Beyond that, grab and enjoy 
Here's a bit of mine from the year before last. A lot of the pictures were taken the next day, and the light was much brighter than it had been at the party.

http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/ooojen-albums-fortune-teller-area-2014-a.html


----------



## MacabreWeb

ooojen said:


> As was said, ideas are shared here so that we can all do a little benefiting off one another's creativity. As GobbyGruesome suggested, if you do directly copy someone's idea and post pictures, it's good manners to mention where the idea came from. Beyond that, grab and enjoy
> Here's a bit of mine from the year before last. A lot of the pictures were taken the next day, and the light was much brighter than it had been at the party.
> 
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/ooojen-albums-fortune-teller-area-2014-a.html


Oh I would definitely give credit if I borrowed an exact idea. My mind is running wild with the things I want to do for this. Being a creative person and being around other creative people...its just like this endless energy and flow of creative juices.


----------



## ooojen

It is a lot of fun, I agree! Most of what we make is built on something someone else did, that in turn is modeled after something else, or incorporates ideas that may be entirely our own, or might be adaptations of other things we've seen. I want to do a Frankenstein lab, and I would have a lot of people to thank for that, from Mary Shelly to the long-ago director and set designers at Universal Studios to people on this forum.  I won't get obsessive about it, or I'd wind up with something like those dry overly-long Oscar acceptance speeches. But yeah, it's fantastic when people share sources and ideas, and we can take what we learn and put it all together in our own unique ways.


----------



## Glitterati

printersdevil said:


> This YouTube was posted in this thread several years ago and shows how you can do this Madam Leota style.
> 
> Madam Leota Style Video


OH MY GOODNESS!!! This is so cool and even better than what I had in mind ! Would love to get some other clips to include 
It also inspires me...I wonder if it were possible to connect a video camera directly to the screen, then people could take turns standing in front of the camera and being projected inside the crystal ball!!?!! (This is what my brain does - takes one party idea and RUNS RUNS RUNS!!). 
Thanks for posting !


----------



## MacabreWeb

I found some great fabric pieces and scarves for my fortune teller area at a thrift store! The lime green fabric is a scarf with little beads at the bottom, the orange fabric is two large sheer curtains, I found a yard of grey velvet, and then a yard of hot pink tulle, then the last is a beautiful blue/green scarf with gold embroidered in it, PERFECT for a head scarf for my seer. It's so pretty I'm probably gonna borrow it from my skeleton...


----------



## Glitterati

Great find ! Love the colors 
Just last night I was thinking I hope to find dark fabrics at goodwill to use to drape on Windows and furniture in my seance room


----------



## Illysium

Just found this animated crystal ball at Holiday Barn. I really like the blue, they have it in orange too.

https://theholidaybarn.com/collections/new-arrivals/products/animated-fortune-teller-crystal-ball-blue?utm_campaign=Pinterest%20Buy%20Button&utm_medium=Social&utm_source=Pinterest&utm_content=pinterest-buy-button-115697d0f-2e37-4e97-8948-8be2c413919b


----------



## Bethany

A friend came over a weekend and we did the ouija board in vinyl on this 42" round pedestal kitchen table. 
Table & 2 matching chairs were free back in February!! Will be adding fringe to bottom skirting hopefully before Halloween.


----------



## matrixmom

Thats really gorgeous bethany!


----------



## Eviejenn

Wow! Very nice Bethany! Did you use precut letters or did you hand paint the table?


----------



## punkineater

Looooooove it, Bethany!!!


----------



## printersdevil

It is fabulous Bethany.


----------



## printersdevil

Giggle Fairy bought this lovely fortune teller at Ross and I am in hopes of finding her. Our store did not have her today, but I will keep checking back.

I did find a small hanging witch holding a crystal ball. I picked it up to sort of tie my witches in with the tellers. I do have a 3 foot standing witch holding a crystal ball. I found it at CVS after Halloween a few years ago I also have a tall 6 ft witch dressed in red and olding a crystal ball. So I thought another tie in would be nice.


----------



## Bethany

matrixmom said:


> Thats really gorgeous bethany!





Eviejenn said:


> Wow! Very nice Bethany! Did you use precut letters or did you hand paint the table?





punkineater said:


> Looooooove it, Bethany!!!





printersdevil said:


> It is fabulous Bethany.


Thanks everyone!! I do LOVE it!!

The letters were cut out on a Cricut. I will be purchasing one very soon! Plan to etch glasses with the Globig Manor Logo


----------



## CornStalkers

Any idea how to make a crystal ball?


----------



## Glitterati

Barry belcher on you tube has a great DIY tutorial I am planning to make! There's also a similar one - on instructables.com search for haunted crystal ball (lady leota) by wannabemadsci


----------



## Bethany

CornStalkers said:


> Any idea how to make a crystal ball?


I guess it depends what you want. I buy bases of oil burners at thrift stores & the round glass light globes set in the top. Then I use either color changing candle from Dollar tree or a pumpkin light.


----------



## TJN66

Here is what we have done with our Fortune Teller. We built the frame out of wood and then used wood fencing panels for all the sides. The crystal ball is a round globe we found at a thrift store. The light is from Big Lots from their Christmas light section. It casts a white kalidascope pattern and it was $12. We found it this year as well. Here are a few pictures.


----------



## TJN66

GRRR...I dont know why they keep posting sideways!


----------



## Muffy

This is the link to my Gypsy Tribute Page on my website. At the top of the page is an additional link to the page where I am keeping notes on this ongoing scene.

Bethany I absolutely love your table....I too found a great table like that at the Salvation Army store for $9.00.




http://www.collinwood841.com/gypsies.html

Pinterest Gypsy Page bottom of page

https://www.pinterest.com/voder9992002/gypsy-halloween-tent/


----------



## Bethany

Thank you TJN66 for sharing the lighting for your crystal ball!!
Will post video when I figure out how to on YouTube  For now here is a picture!!!


----------



## Bethany

Here's a video of the crystal ball.


----------



## weeping angel

punkineater said:


> Do you think the talking skull crystal ball should be in or out of my seance scene? I'm torn.
> pic 2 will be the actual lighting.
> View attachment 216526
> View attachment 216527


I came back to this thread because your scene above inspired me to buy that same old lady mask when you posted this years ago, punkineater! I look at Madame Misery every year since; and now the Grandin Road's version of the haunted spirit board with Bosco P. Soultrane's fortune teller scene this year, I am feeling inspired. Saki, I am so bummed that all your photos from photobucket aren't showing anymore!


----------



## Bosco P. Soultrane

I think I will use that crystal ball effect for my set-up. It is pretty cool.


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees

I love this thread. I love the diy ouija video. looks so much like grandin roads. I've noticed a few diy projects on here and elsewhere that are now becoming products for companies. The jeweled skull was a diy project I saw and pier one is now selling it. 

I need to find a gazing ball. I really want one but they are pretty expensive. Also what is everyones thoughts on using tarot cards and ouija boards in crafts. I didn't think much on it and I know its all in what you believe but I've had a few people say they wont have them in their home.


----------



## im the goddess

I don't mind the ouija boards or tarot cards in the least. I used both in my display last year.


----------



## Bethany

I too use tarot cards & Ouija board in my display. Even worked with a friend to vinyl a Ouija Board pattern on a round table.(It sits in my great room year round)

Big Lots has the fire & ice style light bulbs in!!


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees

I'm looking for a head scarf with the gold trim or jewel trim. Any references on where to get that or how to phrase to seek it out. Id like a more vintage style costume.


----------



## SkeleTom

Lots of scarves come with fringe or tassels. You could go with one like that as a base, then add chain/coin nets or belts over the top. That would be one way of increasing your options. 

Also, search for belly dance supplies or costumes.


----------



## SkeleTom

CornStalkers said:


> Any idea how to make a crystal ball?


One way would be to find a spherical bottle and fill it completely with water (colored or not). If you completely submerge it in a sink full of water, there will be no bubble floating around in it.Turn it upside down on some sort of base to hide the stem, and maybe make some sort of decorative cap to disguise the foot of the bottle, which is now facing up in the air.

Tacky, but cheap.

You can also find glass lamp globes at hardware stores, in either clear or frosted, but they are harder to seal up if you fill them with water. they would be better for covering some sort of electric light effect.


----------



## Bosco P. Soultrane

Bosco P. Soultrane said:


> I think I will use that crystal ball effect for my set-up. It is pretty cool.


Here's my crystal ball, used the orange and purple fire and ice for effect.


----------



## GlendaleHalloweenStore

thanks for sharing!!!


----------

